# Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"



## Astra-Coupe (23. September 2013)

*Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Hallo!

Dies ist meine erste Usernews und daher bitte ich um etwas Nachsicht. 

Wie ich gerade über Facebook informiert wurde ist das Geheimnis um die grosse Steam-Veröffentlichung endlich gelüftet. Der kurze und knackige Name lautet "SteamOS" und stellt ein auf Linux-Basis programmiertes - eigenständiges - Betriebssystem dar, welches dem Nutzer viele Vorteile bringen soll. Unter den Neuerungen findet man unter anderem Spielestreaming auf einen HTPC via Netzwerk (Stichwort "In-Home-Streaming") und das schon seit einiger Zeit im Raum stehenden "family-sharing", mit dem es auch möglich sein soll verschiedenen Nutzern nur bestimmte Titel der Bibliothek zur Verfügung zu stellen (etwa wenn minderjährige keine "ab 18"-Titel spielen sollen). Natürlich werden euch noch viel mehr Funktionen versprochen, welche ich jetzt hier aber nicht alle auflisten mag - bin noch am kochen nebenbei. 

Wichtig finde ich noch das VALVE dieses Betriebssystem komplett kostenlos zum download zur Verfügung stellen wird und es eine plattformübergreifende Cloud bieten soll. Ausserdem werden künftig auch Musik und Filme/Videos ihren festen Platz in Steam finden dank SteamOS, für das laut Ankündigung schon viele Entwickler speziell entwickeln.

Aber was rede ich, hier findet ihr alle Info's bestmöglich zusammengefasst auf der offiziellen Seite! 

============================================================================

*UPDATE! 26.09.2013 Release der 2. Ankündigung!*

Bei der 2. Neuerung handelt es sich offiziell jetzt um neue Hardware für das Wohnzimmer, die sogenanten "Steam Machines"! 
Wer sich jetzt fragt was denn so eine "Steam Machine" genau sein soll?! Naja VALVE gibt an das es sich dabei um Hochleistungsrechner für den Wohnzimmerbetrieb handelt mit anpassbarer Hardware, welche mit dem zuvor vorgestellten "SteamOS" betrieben werden. Die Systeme seien modular und können angeblich problemlos und jederzeit aufgerüstet werden. Der offizielle Release im Handel soll dann ab 2014 vollzogen werden und von da an bei vielen Händlern in den Verkauf übergehen.

Hier findet ihr den aktuellen Link zur Veröffentlichung: http://store.steampowered.com/livingroom/SteamMachines/

Unter diesem Link findet auch man Informationen wie man sich für eine geschlossene Beta quallifizieren kann, um einer von 300 Glückspilzen zu werden, welche das ganze schon weit vor der Veröffentlichung testen dürfen. Dazu müsst ihr erstmal 10 Freunde in eurer Liste haben, einer vorgegebenen Steam-Gruppe beitreten ("Steam Universe Community"), einen Fragebogen ausfüllen in welchem* persönliche Daten* abgefragt werden sowie ein Spiel im Big-Picture-Modus mit einem Gamepad spielen. (_Hinweis: Das starten und spielen mit Maus und Tastatur hat bei mir diesbezüglich nicht ausgereicht - ihr müsst vmtl zwingend mit einem Gamepad navigieren und kurz anspielen um die 150xp Errungenschaft zur Beta-Teilnahme zu erbeuten!_)

Desweiteren ist bestimmt auch einigen aufgefallen das man auf der Steam Machines - Page auf die Frage nach den möglichen Eingabegeräten für das System und SteamOS als Antwort bekommen hat "*Steam und SteamOS funktionieren auch ausgezeichnet  mit Gamepads. Aber bleiben Sie dran - schon bald werden wir weitere  Informationen zum Thema Eingabe veröffentlichen*." 
Hieraus prophezeie ich jetzt mal mit meiner Glaskugel, das es sich bei der dritten und letzten grossen Ankündigung eventuell um ein neues Eingabegerät handeln könnte, welches speziell für die Steam Machines entwickelt wurde. Da es Mäuse, Tastaturen und Gamepads schon mehr als genug auf dem freien Markt gibt, vermute ich auch ganz stark das es sich am ehesten in Richtung Bewegungssteuerung und Gestenerkennung für PC-Systeme handeln wird... im besten Fall (für mich) vieleicht sogar um ein Konkurenzprodukt zu Oculus Rift oder noch besser? Wir werden sehen, bleibt dran! 

==========================================================


Quelle: SteamOS

LG

Markus

PS: Die Bekanntgabe des SteamOS ist anscheinend gesplittet wie ich gerade bemerkt habe, so findet die nächste Bekanntgabe (vermutlich über Details wie GUI etc.) genau 47 Std. nach dieser Veröffentlichung statt. Countdown zum nächsten Release findet ihr hier: http://store.steampowered.com/livingroom/


----------



## Placebo (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Ist es nicht Ironie, dass ausgerechnet auf dem OS von Steam aktuell die wenigsten Spiele laufen würden? 

(soll kein gehate sein, sie können die Situation ja noch ändern...)


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Und Steam heißt ab sofort offiziell St(r)eam


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Das man auf Linux setzt ist was positives, es erhöht den Druck auf MS, nutzt uns allen also.
Aber der Trend immer ein eigenes BS zu erstellen für ein Programm ist doch schon in die Kategorie lächerlich einzureihen, das machen die Firmen in letzter Zeit doch zu oft und ist kontraproduktiv, wird sich eh nie durchsetzen, wer will schon mehrere BS installieren ^^


----------



## jamie (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Schön, dass es Versuche gibt, M$ das Monopol streitig zu machen. Ein allgemeiner ausgebauter Linux-Support wäre aber das Beste.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



jamie schrieb:


> Schön, dass es Versuche gibt, M$ das Monopol streitig zu machen. Ein allgemeiner ausgebauter Linux-Support wäre aber das Beste.



Der wird ohnehin zwingend notwendig werden wenn das ganze überhaupt eine Chance haben soll denke ich.


----------



## jamie (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Hoffen wir's. Steht aber zu befürchten, dass dann nur SteamOs supported wird und der Rest wieder hintenrunterfällt.
Wenn das Linux im Allgemeinen fördert,, bin ich auf alle Fälle positiv eingestellt.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Ich denke nachdem die Basis die selbe bleibt kann Linux nur davon profitieren wenn SteamOS ordentlich supported wird.  Eine Anpassung, wenn überhaupt nötig, wird entsprechend einfach zu realisieren sein.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Mh, macht schon Sinn, dass wenn Valve einen Linux-basierten Spiele-HTPC  rausbringen will die sich auch selber um eine passende Distri kümmern -  dass sie aber nicht einfach z.B. Ubuntu hergenommen haben, sondern  wirklich eine komplette eigene Distri raushauen, ist dann doch schon ein  wenig überraschend. 


Ein "funktionierendes" Linux, das alle Annehmlichkeiten eines auf DAUs  zugeschnittenen OSes mitbringt wäre schon was feines, zumindest hätte  man dann eine einheitliche Software-Schnittstelle an der sich  Hersteller, Hobby-Linuxer (Code cc'en für eigene Distris) und  Konsumenten gleichermassen orientieren können, wenn sie denn mit ihrem  OS hauptsächlich zocken wollen, das fehlt der breit zerfaserten  Linux-Welt nämlich.


... und die neuen Funktionen des Steam Clients selber, nebst dem geilen Family-Sharing, klingen auch erst mal nicht schlecht. 



jamie schrieb:


> Schön, dass es Versuche gibt, M$ das Monopol streitig zu machen. Ein allgemeiner ausgebauter Linux-Support wäre aber das Beste.


 Das übernimmt dann der legendär kompetente Steam Support gleich mit.


----------



## Shona (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Placebo schrieb:


> Ist es nicht Ironie, dass ausgerechnet auf dem OS von Steam aktuell die wenigsten Spiele laufen würden?
> 
> (soll kein gehate sein, sie können die Situation ja noch ändern...)


 Schon das ist das erste was ich auch dachte, das sie nun die Spiele auch Linux fähig machen müssten bzw. die Publisher/Developer und da wird es wohl knifflig/kompliziert.
Ich glaube nicht das viele der Publisher wirklich auf Linux gehen würden 

Vom jetzigen stand aus gibt es gerade mal ~9% (Wenn man von ~2000 Spielen ausgeht und davon 183 für Linux sind) der Spiele auf Steam für Linux und das ist nicht wirklich viel


----------



## Apfelringo (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Hmm wenn es bei dem OS bleibt und keine Hardware veröffentlicht wird, ist das nichts für die große masse. Eher was für hardcore pc guys und Bastler.


----------



## butter_milch (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Wohzimmer-PC mit zweitem Betriebssystem, welches eine auf Games getrimmte, edle GUI bietet? Gerne


----------



## Olstyle (23. September 2013)

Ich bin mal gespannt ob man wirklich "unten" angesetzt hat oder doch eher einen Ubuntu Fork mit TV-GUI anbieten wird. Ich gehe eher von letzterem aus.


----------



## blackout24 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



jamie schrieb:


> Hoffen wir's. Steht aber zu befürchten, dass dann nur SteamOs supported wird und der Rest wieder hintenrunterfällt.
> Wenn das Linux im Allgemeinen fördert,, bin ich auf alle Fälle positiv eingestellt.



Das ist so gut wie sicher. Die haben gerade Team Fortress 2 auf SDL 2.0 umgestellt was Standard für Linux/OSX ist. Die haben selbst Sam Latinga den SDL Hauptentwickler angestellt der früher auch viele Linux Ports gemacht hat und mal bei Blizzard gearbeitet hat. Die schreiben sich ja keine einen APIs sondern benutzten das was das Ökosystem hergibt und das reicht ja auch völlig aus. Da viele auf dem PC weiter spielen werden haben sie ja gar kein Interesse komplett vom PC weg zugehen. Alles was für Steam OS rauskommt wird auch einfach auf Linux laufen und auch auf Windows, weil OpenGL Cross-Platform ist.

SteamOS wird quasi so eine Art XBMC. Denke fast das sie kein Ubuntu Unterbau nutzen damit machen sie es sich nur schwer, wenn sie immer schauen müssen was Canonical nun vorhat und die machen auch viel scheiss. Deren Zeug ist zwar quelloffen aber wenn du was beitragen willst gibst du quasi deine Recht ab und sie dürfen deinen Code relizensieren etc. Darum finden Canonicals Eigenlösungen auch nirgends Verwendung und Ubuntu ist immer mehr seine eigene Sache wie Android. Mit einem unabhängigen eigenem Unterbau der Standard Linux Sachen nutzt haben sie wesentlich mehr Freiheit.


----------



## Unleashed (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

"Sie können alle Ihre Windows- und Mac-Spiele auch auf der SteamOS Maschine spielen. Starten Sie einfach wie immer Ihren Computer und führen Sie Steam aus – nun kann Ihre SteamOS Maschine Ihre Spiele über Ihr Netzwerk zuhause auf Ihren Fernseher übertragen!"

Steht dort, heißt das nicht, Man kann mit SteamOS Windows und Mac Spiele spielen? Dann kann man doch ganz auf Windows verzichten.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Unleashed schrieb:


> "Sie können alle Ihre Windows- und Mac-Spiele auch auf der SteamOS Maschine spielen. Starten Sie einfach wie immer Ihren Computer und führen Sie Steam aus – nun kann Ihre SteamOS Maschine Ihre Spiele über Ihr Netzwerk zuhause auf Ihren Fernseher übertragen!"
> 
> Steht dort, heißt das nicht, Man kann mit SteamOS Windows und Mac Spiele spielen? Dann kann man doch ganz auf Windows verzichten.


 
Also ich verstehe das so, dass der windows PC in dem Fall berechnet.
Das Bild und die Steuerung erfolgen aber über einen Netzwerkstream auf der "SteamOS Maschine".
Also der Steambox oder dem HTPC am Fernseher.


----------



## blackout24 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Ja anscheind streamt der PC die Spiele durch den Linux HTPC durch, kann aber auch nativ natürlich die Linux portierten Spiele spielen. Mit genügend Installationen und einer Steambox ist das ein attraktives Ziel für Entwickler. Denke Valve entwickelt auch eine SDK für Steam OS, womit quasi für Linux entwickelt wird. Im Grunde aber auch plattformunabhängig, da nix was Linux für Spiele nutzt nur für Linux gedacht ist. Das bringt Konsolen und PCs dann wirklich zusammen. Entwickelst du für Steam OS läuft es überall und du kannst am PC oder im Wohnzimmer spielen, entweder mit eigenem HTPC oder möglicherweise mit einer Steambox.

Jedenfalls gibt es in den nächsten Wochen wohl ein paar AAA Ankündigungen für Steam OS und Linux.


----------



## Olstyle (23. September 2013)

Wann es wohl die ersten Fernseher mir integriertem St(r)eamOS oder eine Version für Chromecast gibt?


----------



## Kerkilabro (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Half Life 3? Kerki traurig


----------



## Two-Face (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Ein komplettes Betriebssystem?

Da wundert es mich nicht, dass die keine Zeit mehr für Half-Life (2: Episode) 3 hatten.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Mußte es dafür eine neue News geben? Die davor beschäftigt sich mit genau dem gleichen Thema...


----------



## Sepulzera (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Ein eigenes OS? Das war wohl das letzte, womit irgendjemand hier rechnete.
ZURECHT! Welch hirnrissige Idee. Mal sehen, wie viele (5? 10? vielleicht sogar 15?) sich das installieren werden..


----------



## Unleashed (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



~Tj@rden~ schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe das so, dass der windows PC in dem Fall berechnet.
> Das Bild und die Steuerung erfolgen aber über einen Netzwerkstream auf der "SteamOS Maschine".
> Also der Steambox oder dem HTPC am Fernseher.


 mist.^^ Naja dann mach ich ein Dual boot system.


----------



## kühlprofi (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



			
				ΔΣΛ;5677540 schrieb:
			
		

> Das man auf Linux setzt ist was positives, es erhöht den Druck auf MS, nutzt uns allen also.
> Aber der Trend immer ein eigenes BS zu erstellen für ein Programm ist doch schon in die Kategorie lächerlich einzureihen, das machen die Firmen in letzter Zeit doch zu oft und ist kontraproduktiv, wird sich eh nie durchsetzen, wer will schon mehrere BS installieren ^^


 
Wichtig ist doch, dass SteamOS auf Linux basiert und somit in Zukunft vielleicht noch viel mehr geplant ist z.B. in Richtung Treiber, optimierung von Spiele auf Linux etc. 
Zitat von heise:


> Angaben der Firma zufolge sollen nicht näher genannte Spieleentwickler bereits Veröffentlichungen für SteamOS planen. Das Betriebssystem soll "bald" kostenlos zum Download bereit stehen und am Windows-Spielemonopol rütteln.


Das geht mMn in die richtige Richtung. VALVE hat mit Steam eine enorm grosse Plattform welche sie ja vielleicht nach und nach (auch) vollkommen[damit meine ich nicht nur via Streaming über ein MacOS oder Windows] unter Linux einsetzen wollen.


Ich denke dies ist nur ein kleiner Schritt für Tux aber ein grosser für Linux 



Sepulzera schrieb:


> Ein eigenes OS? Das war wohl das letzte, womit irgendjemand hier rechnete.
> ZURECHT! Welch hirnrissige Idee. Mal sehen, wie viele (5? 10? vielleicht sogar 15?) sich das installieren werden..


 
Nicht von eigenen Kenntnissen auf den Rest der Welt schliessen! 



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Mußte es dafür eine neue News geben? Die davor beschäftigt sich mit genau dem gleichen Thema...


 
Wurde vor 3 Tagen editiert und ist somit ja top aktuell -.-


----------



## Astra-Coupe (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Mußte es dafür eine neue News geben? Die  davor beschäftigt sich mit genau dem gleichen Thema...


 
Während  sich die letzte News mit dem Rätselraten um die Veröffentlichung  beschäftigte und was denn angekündigt werden könnte, empfand ich es als  sinnvoller eine neue News zu erstellen. Sorry wenn das deiner  Vorstellung der User-News widerspricht aber in meinen Augen wahrt das  die Übersichtlichkeit und man weiss sofort was Sache ist beim lesen der  Überschrift. 



Unleashed schrieb:


> mist.^^ Naja dann mach ich ein Dual boot system.


 
Jetzt weiss ich auch was ich mit meiner zweiten - älteren - SSD im System anfangen werde!


----------



## Cook2211 (23. September 2013)

Klasse Idee von Steam. Gefällt mir echt gut. 
Vielleicht kann ich ja doch noch hoffen, dass ich irgendwann zum Zocken Windows (endlich) nicht mehr brauche und stattdessen Linux ein adäquater Ersatz ist.


----------



## kühlprofi (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Ich hoffe ja jetzt, dass HL3 für SteamOS als zweite Ankündigung aussteht


----------



## Cook2211 (23. September 2013)

Am besten exklusiv....das gäbe dann einen netten Shitstorm


----------



## kühlprofi (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Am besten exklusiv....das gäbe dann einen netten Shitstorm


 
Ja einen Shitstorm (Werbung) und trotzdem einen Ansturm(Geld)  
Kann durchaus auch realistisch sein, man siehe Origin und BF3


----------



## Cook2211 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Ja, denkbar wäre es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Schon witzig, ein neues Design und ein überarbeites Startmenü Konzept anzunehmen, geht bei vielen nicht aber ein komplett neues OS, was definitiv wesentlich mehr Kompromissbereitschaft in der usability voraussetzt, soll auf einmal vorteilhaft sein? Das verstehe mal einer. 

MfG


----------



## kühlprofi (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



DaStash schrieb:


> Schon witzig, ein neues Design und ein überarbeites Startmenü Konzept anzunehmen, geht bei vielen nicht aber ein komplett neues OS, was definitiv wesentlich mehr Kompromissbereitschaft in der usability voraussetzt, soll auf einmal vorteilhaft sein? Das verstehe mal einer.
> 
> MfG


 
Das ist halt, weil viele mit dem Mainstream mitstreamen   in dem Sinne --> Win 8 ist doof sagen alle auf dem gesichtsbuch, also finds ich auch doof und kann auf "mögen"-klicken und dazugehören


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Es wird aber niemand sein Produktivsystem durch das SteamOS ersetzen. 

Wenn dann probiert man es mal auf dem HTPC aus. Genau dafür wurde es gemacht und genau da ist es auch praktisch. (Controllerbedienung)
Win8 wurde aber eher für Touchscreens designt. Auf dem Desktop mit Maus also eher unpraktisch. Und soll dort zudem ein gut laufendes, häufig dringend benötigtes System ablösen.


Mein gut laufendes, täglich benutztes Produktivsystem gegen was anderes zu tauschen ist schon eine andere Sache als mal ein neues OS auf der Mediakiste im Wohnzimmer auszutesten.


Bin schon gespannt was am Mittwoch und Freitag kommt.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. September 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Schon witzig, ein neues Design und ein überarbeites Startmenü Konzept anzunehmen, geht bei vielen nicht aber ein komplett neues OS, was definitiv wesentlich mehr Kompromissbereitschaft in der usability voraussetzt, soll auf einmal vorteilhaft sein? Das verstehe mal einer.   MfG



Für mich persönlich ist es so, dass ich ganz gerne komplett auf Win verzichten würde. Nicht wegen Win 8, sondern allgemein. Und mein Gaming Rechner ist mein letzter Win Rechner. Von daher stehe ich solchen Projekten sehr aufgeschlossen gegenüber und hoffe auf einen Erfolg.


----------



## Two-Face (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Das ist halt, weil viele mit dem Mainstream mitstreamen   in dem Sinne --> Win 8 ist doof sagen alle auf dem gesichtsbuch, also finds ich auch doof und kann auf "mögen"-klicken und dazugehören


 Mit Windows 8 wurde ein Betriebssystem auf den Desktop-PC gedrückt, welches eher in die Mobil-Sparte gehört, das muss man nicht gut finden.


----------



## kühlprofi (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



john201050 schrieb:


> Es wird aber niemand sein Produktivsystem durch das SteamOS ersetzen.
> 
> Wenn dann probiert man es mal auf dem HTPC aus. Genau dafür wurde es gemacht und genau da ist es auch praktisch. (Controllerbedienung)
> Win8 wurde aber eher für Touchscreens designt. Auf dem Desktop mit Maus also eher unpraktisch. Und soll dort zudem ein gut laufendes, häufig dringend benötigtes System ablösen.
> ...


 
Da ja gemunkelt wird, dass SteamOS auf Ubuntu 12.4 LTS aufbaut kann in Zukunft mMn auch einem zukünftigen "Produktivsystem" nicht viel im Wege stehen. Da OpenSource -> ingegration in andere Distributionen nur eine Frage der Zeit



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mit Windows 8 wurde ein Betriebssystem auf den Desktop-PC gedrückt, welches eher in die Mobil-Sparte gehört, das muss man nicht gut finden.


 

Jaein mMn. Weils zuerst auf dem WindowsPhone released wurde. Wäre das Startmenu schon immer so gewesen und die jahrelange Gewohngeit das Metro-UI hätte niemand ein Problem - denke ich mal  
Wobei das nunmal nicht so ist...kann man diese Ansicht auch nicht verübeln.. Ich bin bei der Arbeit mit Win 8 schneller unterwegs als mit Win7, wobei win7 auch passabel läuft.. 

Kommt drauf an wie man arbeitet, wenn man nur shortcuts benutzt oder win-Taste + command + enter, so spielts keine Rolle ob Win 7 oder Win 8 bzw. dann doch lieber win8

Mfg


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Da ja gemunkelt wird, dass SteamOS auf Ubuntu 12.4 LTS aufbaut kann in Zukunft mMn auch einem zukünftigen "Produktivsystem" nicht viel im Wege stehen.


 
Das hört man schon eine halbe Ewigkeit bei Linux, nur passieren tut nichts und ich glaube auch nicht das SteamOS irgendwas daran ändern wird. Aber gut, zukünftig kommt dann halt jede Software mit seinem eigenen Os. Weils Sinn macht? Ne, weil mans kann. 
Ihr seht, ich halte nicht viel davon. Kurz, weil ich keine Lust darauf hab für unterschiedliche Anwendungen, unteschiedliche Systeme nutzen zu müssen. Und um es in der tagesaktuellen Sprache wiederzugeben. Konsolidierung ist das Stichwort. 

MfG


----------



## blackout24 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Natürlich ist Steam OS nicht als Desktop Betriebssystem gedacht sondern für HTPCs. Man weiß zwar noch wenig drüber, aber davon kann man mit Sicherheit ausgehen. So schwer nen eigenes Linux Betriebssystem zu erstellen ist es nun wirklich nicht. Den Kernel entwickelt man nicht selbst, das Init System entwickelt man nicht selbst, den Display Server entwickelt man nicht selbst, die Paketverwaltung entwickelt man nicht selbst. Gibt's ja alles schon stellt man sich nur zusammen wies schon seit Jahren Gang und Gebe ist.

Ich hoffe auf ein Gentoo Unterbau. Nicht ohne Grund hat Google das auch für Chrome OS genutzt. Da hängt man zumindest nicht bei ner anderen profitorientieren Firma am Rockzippfel (Canonical). Sonst könnt man ja gleich Windows nehemen, wenn man sich in einen Ökosystem einsperren wollte.


----------



## AnthraX (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Ouh man, in meinen Augen wird das Teil eine ultimative Totgeburt. ist ja alles Supi was mir da erzählt wird, aber mir stellt sich immernoch die eine Frage : Wieso sollte ich das Teil nutzen? Was ist der Vorteil? Was kann es besser als Windows? Im Endeffekt ist es doch so -> Das Teil wird weniger können als ein Windows und auch deutlich inkompatibler zu Software etc sein. Das ist einfach das Totschlagargument für ein Gerät, welöches für eine Breite Masse gedacht sein soll. Und nur weil das Teil Open Source nutzt, finde ich das nicht toll. 

Wisst ihr worauf ich mich am meisten freue? Wenn der nette Herr Newell sich in 2 Jahren vor die heute noch so "aufbruchsfreudige" Meute stellen muss und den "Tot" von Steam OS verkündet. Sich mit einem NEUEN Produkt, denn Laien verbinden den Namen "Steam OS" nicht einmal mit Linux, gegen einen Riesen mit 90% Martkanteil zu stellen grenzt an Größenwahn. Das das auch noch zum Teil ausgelassen gefeiert wird verstehe ich noch weniger. Denn eines steht fest, irgendwo muss das Geld was da verbrannt wird wieder eingenommen werden. Irgendwann (nach Jahren bis ja bald Jahrzehnten) sollte man einfach mal einsehen das der PC Sektor in fester Hand ist und das auch nicht geändert werden wird, schon gar nicht von einer Software wie Linux. Es gibt nur eines was normale Kunden wollen, alles was man so bei MediaMarkt kaufen oder bei Webseiten runterladen kann installieren. Das kann Linux nicht bieten, da hört die Diskussion dann auch (leider) schon wieder auf. Open Source juckt mal so gar NIEMANDEN aus der Kundenschicht, die den Markt entscheidend beeinflusst. Naja gleich werde ich wieder gebasht


----------



## blackout24 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Open Source juckt mal so gar NIEMANDEN aus der Kundenschicht, die den Markt entscheidend beeinflusst.



Es juckt aber die Firmen die Kohle verdienen wollen. Was meinste warum Facebook, Google, Twitter etc. auf Open Source setzen? Warum geschlossene System die Innovation hindern hat Gabe ziemlich gut erklärt. 
LinuxCon & CloudOpen North America 2013 - Linux & Gaming - Gabe Newell, Valve - YouTube

KEIN Mensch hat gesagt das das ein Desktop Betriebsystem ist.


----------



## sentinel1 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ja einen Shitstorm (Werbung) und trotzdem einen Ansturm(Geld)
> Kann durchaus auch realistisch sein, man siehe Origin und BF3



Naja, anfangs könnte HL3 halt nur kompatibel zu SteamOS sein, weil man einfach keine Zeit mehr für die Windowsportierung hatte.  

Irgendwann mal später , mit grafischen Abstrichen und Rucklern kann man es vermutlich auch unter Windows spielen, da es maximal auf SteamOS optimiert ist.

Thema Ubuntu: Nein, weil: 1. SteamOS muss einen gewissen Blackbox - Anteil haben 2. um möglichen Rechtsstreitigkeiten aus dem Weg zu gehen 3. supporte immer nur das womit Du Dich selbst wirklich auskennst und das kann nur selbstgemacht sein


----------



## AnthraX (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Es juckt aber die Firmen die Kohle verdienen wollen. Was meinste warum Facebook, Google, Twitter etc. auf Open Source setzen? Warum geschlossene System die Innovation hindern hat Gabe ziemlich gut erklärt.
> LinuxCon & CloudOpen North America 2013 - Linux & Gaming - Gabe Newell, Valve - YouTube
> 
> KEIN Mensch hat gesagt das das ein Desktop Betriebsystem ist.


 
Genau DAS erwarten aber viele. Es wird als "Angriff" auf das Monopol von MS gewertet. Und das zu erwarten grenzt an einem Witz. Zu sagen bleibt aber noch, alles was nicht JEDES x beliebige Programm installierne kann ist in meinen Augen eines "HTPCs" nicht würdig. Das Teil hat entweder keine klare Linie oder aber man hat nicht lange genug über das Konzept nachgedacht. Vllt will Valve auch einfach einen Hype um sich auslösten. 
Naja umso trauriger wird die Menge sein wenn diese ganze Linux 4 Player Sache der garaus geht. Das ganz ist doch seit Anfang zum scheitern verurteilt. Niemand springt auf diesen Zug auf und Valve steht fast alleine da. Die ganzen neuen Blockbuster stehen vor der tür, und Linux sopportet keiner. Naja, verübeln kann ichs keinem, nichtmal EA 



sentinel1 schrieb:


> Naja, anfangs könnte HL3 halt nur kompatibel zu SteamOS sein, weil man einfach keine Zeit mehr für die Windowsportierung hatte.
> 
> Irgendwann mal später , mit grafischen Abstrichen und Rucklern kann man es vermutlich auch unter Windows spielen, da es maximal auf SteamOS optimiert ist.


 
Sicher, ist genauso sinnvoll wie als wenn ich Hundefutter zuerst in der Süßigkeitenabteilung verkaufe  Bei Fressnapf wären die Erfolgschancen da wohl größer.


----------



## blackout24 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



> Zu sagen bleibt aber noch, alles was nicht JEDES x beliebige Programm installierne kann ist in meinen Augen eines "HTPCs" nicht würdig.



Dann hast du den Sinn eines HTPC nicht verstanden.

"Available soon as a free operating system *designed for the TV and the living room.*" Nix da Desktop.


----------



## AnthraX (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Das ändert nix daran wie die Kunden das System  "sehen". Wie ich schon sagte wird es an mehreren Stellen als Angriff auf MS gedeutet. Das hast du wohl nicht ganz verstanden ;D Und "designed for the living Room" hört sich schon sehr nach sowas an ^^ Der Sinn will sich mir noch immer nicht so ganz offenbaren.


----------



## Deeron (23. September 2013)

Hmmm... Mein PC wandert zu 3 Bildschirmen an den schreibtisch und auf den Raspberry Pi kommt SteamOS ^^... Komische vorstellung, aber irgendwie gut. Mal sehen ob das funktioniert.


----------



## Netboy (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



> Der Sinn will sich mir noch immer nicht so ganz offenbaren.



Das OS bietet die Grundlage für eine Box die sich jeder ins Wohnzimmer stellen kann. Auch der MM Personenkreis, der normalerweise auf die Xbox oder die PS3 setzt kann so ohne sich groß mit dem PC befassen zu müssen Steam mit seinen Angeboten nutzen. Wer, wie der vorwiegende Teil hier im Forum, seinen PC lieber nach eigenen Wünschen zusammenstellt hat die Möglichkeit das OS runter zu laden und es ebenfalls zu nutzen.


----------



## Veriquitas (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Shona schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das viele der Publisher wirklich auf Linux gehen würden


 
Wenn Valve dafür zahlt ja und nein das können die sich nicht leisten also wird es nicht passieren.


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Dann hast du den Sinn eines HTPC nicht verstanden.
> 
> "Available soon as a free operating system *designed for the TV and the living room.*" Nix da Desktop.


 
Also ich will mir kein halben PC von den Möglichkeiten ins Wohnzimmer stellen. Und ein weiteres Gerät was nichts Halbes und nichts ganzen ist brauche ich nicht, eine Konsole habe ich schließlich schon. Da ich persönlich auf ein Großteil meiner Software verzichten müsste  ist die Steam Box für mich die wohl schlechteste Lösung. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht wird Sie irgendwann mal meinen blueray Player ersetzen. Ach ne, da plan ich schon nen ordentlichen Kaveri htpc, mit dem ich auch super Zocken kann. 



Netboy schrieb:


> Das OS bietet die Grundlage für eine Box die sich jeder ins Wohnzimmer stellen kann. Auch der MM Personenkreis, der normalerweise auf die Xbox oder die PS3 setzt kann so ohne sich groß mit dem PC befassen zu müssen Steam mit seinen Angeboten nutzen. Wer, wie der vorwiegende Teil hier im Forum, seinen PC lieber nach eigenen Wünschen zusammenstellt hat die Möglichkeit das OS runter zu laden und es ebenfalls zu nutzen.


 Für die typischen MM Nutzer wäre wohl die einfachste Möglichkeit ihnen etwas Bewährtes, Vetrautes und Bekanntes anzubieten und da würde es wohl auf der Hand liegen zu Windows und nicht zu Linux zu greifen. Dein Argument würde eher bei pro usern ziehen, mit dem Drang neues auszuprobieren.

MfG


----------



## Coldhardt (23. September 2013)

Hmm, also Liesse sich das quasi als Smart-TV Ersatz mit Gamingtauglichkeit nutzen? Das ist ja schon ziemlich geil


----------



## Placebo (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wenn Valve dafür zahlt ja und nein das können die sich nicht leisten also wird es nicht passieren.


 
Bei ID Tech (und damit evtl. Bethesda allgemein) sehe ich noch die größten Chancen, weil alle ID Tech Engines auf OpenGL laufen aber nicht unbedingt Linux-Support haben. Carmack hat mal gesagt, dass er es bereut, nicht DirectX genommen zu haben. Das Ganze scheint also nicht so leicht zu sein, großes Potential sehe ich nur in der Indie-Szene.


----------



## Two-Face (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Jaein mMn. Weils zuerst auf dem WindowsPhone released wurde. Wäre das Startmenu schon immer so gewesen und die jahrelange Gewohngeit das Metro-UI hätte niemand ein Problem - denke ich mal
> Wobei das nunmal nicht so ist...kann man diese Ansicht auch nicht verübeln.. Ich bin bei der Arbeit mit Win 8 schneller unterwegs als mit Win7, wobei win7 auch passabel läuft..
> 
> Kommt drauf an wie man arbeitet, wenn man nur shortcuts benutzt oder win-Taste + command + enter, so spielts keine Rolle ob Win 7 oder Win 8 bzw. dann doch lieber win8
> Mfg


Microsoft wollte mit Windows 8 dem Desktop-PC einen Mobil-Stempel aufdrücken und zwar auf Biegen und Brechen, zwingend eine Benutzeroberfläche welche eigentlich für Smartphones und Tablet-PCs eher geeignet ist anstatt den bereits traditionellen Desktop weiter auszubauen / zu verbessern - der Punkt is nunmal, niemand hätte was gegen diesen Schritt gehabt, wenn die Idioten von Mikrobendoof einem wenigstens die Wahl gelassen hätten, welche Art der Oberfläche man nun möchte (ging vorher ja auch immer).

Immerhin kommt jetzt 'n fettes Update, da ist wenigstens ein Kompromiss möglich. Aber wenn Microsoft weiter die Schiene fährt, dann fährt das Teufelsprodukt Windows, mit dem Microsoft über Jahrzehnte hinweg regelrecht diktatorisch den Markt beherrscht, endgültig Richtung Abstellgleis.

Da kommt mir ein richtig spieletaugliches Linux nicht ungelegen, Valve hat ja schon vorher versucht Spiele darauf langsam lauffähig zu machen.


----------



## Veriquitas (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Placebo schrieb:


> Bei ID Tech (und damit evtl. Bethesda allgemein) sehe ich noch die größten Chancen, weil alle ID Tech Engines auf OpenGL laufen aber nicht unbedingt Linux-Support haben. Carmack hat mal gesagt, dass er es bereut, nicht DirectX genommen zu haben. Das Ganze scheint also nicht so leicht zu sein, großes Potential sehe ich nur in der Indie-Szene.


 
Das Problem an der Indie-Szene ist aber das jeder meint er könnte Spiele machen. Es ist mittlerweile eher zum erbrechen als da irgendwie Hoffnung drauf zu geben, in den letzten Monaten hat das nen ekelhaften Nachgeschmack entwickelt.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (23. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

An die starken Kritiker hier welche fest an eine Totgeburt glauben... unterschätzt niemals den Hype! Eigentlich sollte man alleine an Apple schon merken das Leute nicht immer rational denken wenn es um sowas geht. Manchmal verkauft man ein Produkt alleine schon durch das aufgebaute Image und Valve hat in dieser Hinsicht schon einen ordentlichen Namen.  Ausserdem halte ich Gabe für ein ganz schlaues Köpfchen, der bisher alles immer sehr gut durchdacht hat und sich bestimmt auch bei SteamOS nicht einfach mal auf die Schnelle in irgendwelche Nesseln schmeisst.  Spannend ist für mich nur wie er es diesmal wieder schafft den Leuten das schmackhaft zu machen - zweifeln tu ich nicht wirklich das er es wiedermal schafft.


----------



## Veriquitas (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> An die starken Kritiker hier welche fest an eine Totgeburt glauben... unterschätzt niemals den Hype! Eigentlich sollte man alleine an Apple schon merken das Leute nicht immer rational denken wenn es um sowas geht. Manchmal verkauft man ein Produkt alleine schon durch das aufgebaute Image und Valve hat in dieser Hinsicht schon einen ordentlichen Namen.  Ausserdem halte ich Gabe für ein ganz schlaues Köpfchen, der bisher alles immer sehr gut durchdacht hat und sich bestimmt auch bei SteamOS nicht einfach mal auf die Schnelle in irgendwelche Nesseln schmeisst.  Spannend ist für mich nur wie er es diesmal wieder schafft den Leuten das schmackhaft zu machen - zweifeln tu ich nicht wirklich das er es wiedermal schafft.


 
Das einzige was Valve fest etabliert hat ist der Kopierschutz sonst haben die überhaupt nichts am start gebracht. Der Rest war Werbung... Der grund warum Steam so berühmt ist ist einfach der das es jeder nutzen muss usw.....


----------



## Netboy (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Steam ist für mich nichts weiter als eine Kennzeichnung, die mir sagt: " Der Entwickler möchte ihr Geld nicht "


----------



## Astra-Coupe (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Warum werden eigentlich immer die Kernaussagen überlesen von Postings? xD

...lasst das jetzt nicht wieder zum nächsten Steam-hass/like-Thread mutieren. Wer aber wirklich behaupten will das Steam nicht Apple der Spielbranche ist verkennt die Realität meiner Meinung nach. Positiv oder negativ überlasse ich jedem selbst aber darum gehts hier ja nicht


----------



## Veriquitas (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Ich hab nichts überlesen.


----------



## Placebo (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das Problem an der Indie-Szene ist aber das jeder meint er könnte Spiele machen. Es ist mittlerweile eher zum erbrechen als da irgendwie Hoffnung drauf zu geben, in den letzten Monaten hat das nen ekelhaften Nachgeschmack entwickelt.


 
Ich bin nur bei den (kostenlosen) RPG-Maker Spielen auf dem neuesten Stand und da gibt es nur sehr selten so gute Spiele, wo ich bereit gewesen wäre, zu zahlen*. Bin bei diesem Thema etwas abgehärtet, man muss ja nicht jeden Mist kaufen oder unterstützen.

*liegt teilweise auch daran, dass 99% aller User die Standardgrafiken verwenden und es irgendwann anödet



Netboy schrieb:


> Steam ist für mich nichts weiter als eine Kennzeichnung, die mir sagt: " Der Entwickler möchte ihr Geld nicht "


 
Nur weil das Ding SteamOS heißt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass dort Steam verwendet werden muss. Vielleicht benutzt man das OS in Zukunft ja wegen seiner genialen Spieleauswahl und DirectX Performan.... OK, vielleicht hast du recht


----------



## Atma (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Ein eigenes OS ... völlig übertrieben und eine Verschwendung von Ressourcen.

Wird sich eh nicht durchsetzen. Warum sollte man als Gamer wechseln? Es läuft doch wirklich *ALLES* unter Windows (auch abseits von Games) und wenn ich auf SteamOS wechsle kann ich quasi den Großteil aller meine Spiele überhaupt nicht mehr zocken, da die wenigsten mit OpenGL laufen oder überhaupt OpenGL Support haben. Man müsste mit einmal alle Entwickler dazu bewegen OpenGL statt Direct3D 11.X zu verwenden ... dann und auch *NUR* dann hat so ein OS eine reelle Chance auf Erfolg.


----------



## Matze211 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Man hätte viel lesen können und trotzdem nichts verstanden. 
Wenn ich von meinem Rechner im Arbeitszimmer auf meinem HTPC streamen kann? Warum nicht? 
Ich finds gut. 
Nur brauch ich dafür ne Steambox?


----------



## Cook2211 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Wie immer in solchen Threads.
Kaum bringt ein Hersteller mal was Neues, schon kommt wieder die "Braucht-kein-Mensch-Fraktion". Frei nach dem Motto "Ich brauche/möchte es nicht, also möchten/brauchen es andere auch nicht, also ist es sinnlos". Immer erstaunlich, dass gerade PC Gamer so verdammt erzkonservativ sind.....
Wartet doch erstmal ab. Wir reden hier über ein schlankes Open Source OS welches rein zum Gamen entwickelt wird. Das hat durchaus seinen Reiz. Keine Sorge - niemand möchte euch euer Windows wegnehmen. Das dürft ihr gerne weiter benutzen.
Aber ich denke, für Leute die etwas mehr "open minded" sind, ist dieses Projekt interessant, sofern Steam es schafft sowohl die Hardware-, als auch vor allem die Game-Entwickler von dem Konzept zu überzeugen.
Einfach mal abwarten was daraus wird. Ich persönlich jedenfalls, drücke Valve die Daumen und hoffe auf einen großen Erfolg.
Das _könnte_ die Initialzündung für Gaming unter Linux sein. Und das wünsche ich für meinen Teil, mir schon seit Jahren!


----------



## DaStash (24. September 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das Problem an der Indie-Szene ist aber das jeder meint er könnte Spiele machen. Es ist mittlerweile eher zum erbrechen als da irgendwie Hoffnung drauf zu geben, in den letzten Monaten hat das nen ekelhaften Nachgeschmack entwickelt.



Also die Indie Szene bei Nintendo ist eine echte Bereicherung.



Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> An die starken Kritiker hier welche fest an eine Totgeburt glauben... unterschätzt niemals den Hype! Eigentlich sollte man alleine an Apple schon merken das Leute nicht immer rational denken wenn es um sowas geht. Manchmal verkauft man ein Produkt alleine schon durch das aufgebaute Image und Valve hat in dieser Hinsicht schon einen ordentlichen Namen.  Ausserdem halte ich Gabe für ein ganz schlaues Köpfchen, der bisher alles immer sehr gut durchdacht hat und sich bestimmt auch bei SteamOS nicht einfach mal auf die Schnelle in irgendwelche Nesseln schmeisst.  Spannend ist für mich nur wie er es diesmal wieder schafft den Leuten das schmackhaft zu machen - zweifeln tu ich nicht wirklich das er es wiedermal schafft.



Welcher hype? 

@cook
Genau das ist ja das Problem. Es ist rein zum gamen konzipiert. Ich brauch also sinnvoller Weise einen zweiten htpc um alle pc Funktionen nutzen zu können. Das ist exakt ein htpc zu viel im Wohnzimmer. 

MfG


----------



## AnthraX (24. September 2013)

Astra-Coupe schrieb:


> An die starken Kritiker hier welche fest an eine Totgeburt glauben... unterschätzt niemals den Hype! Eigentlich sollte man alleine an Apple schon merken das Leute nicht immer rational denken wenn es um sowas geht. Manchmal verkauft man ein Produkt alleine schon durch das aufgebaute Image und Valve hat in dieser Hinsicht schon einen ordentlichen Namen.  Ausserdem halte ich Gabe für ein ganz schlaues Köpfchen, der bisher alles immer sehr gut durchdacht hat und sich bestimmt auch bei SteamOS nicht einfach mal auf die Schnelle in irgendwelche Nesseln schmeisst.  Spannend ist für mich nur wie er es diesmal wieder schafft den Leuten das schmackhaft zu machen - zweifeln tu ich nicht wirklich das er es wiedermal schafft.



Ich persönlich halte newell für einen übergewichtigen Mann, der die Kompetenzen seiner eigenen Firma nicht richtig nutzt und sich lieber auf das besinnen sollte was ValVe eigentlich ist. Und sorry, Apple ist ein ganz ganz ganz anderer Name als Valve. Das ist nichtmal im ansatz vergleichbar. Dazu kam das das iphone den Markt regelrecht revolutioniert hat. Diesds steam OS ding geht eher in Richtung nix halbes und nix ganzes. Also bei nun bald 100 posts kann mir niemand erklären woe daa Teil meinen Minirechner oder meine Konsole ersetzen soll. Das dumme ist nur das diese Geräte fast jede wünschenswerte Funktion im.Wohnzimmer erfüllen. Wenn du mit sowas erfolgreich sein willst musst du Millionene von Kunden erreichen. 
Steam ist eher ein übel auf das viele gerne verzichten wollen. Da schaffen sich vermutlich nicht mal viele steamnutzer so ein Ding gerne an.
Es bleibt dabei, totgeburt. Da macht in meinen Augen sogar die Shield von NV mehr sinn, und das Teil ist schon stark überflüssig.

Wie gesagt, nennt mir die Gründe wieso dieses Teil wohnzimmerrechner, konsolen etc hunter sich lässt oder einen Mehrwert darstellt. Ansonsten viel Spaß dabei die verbrannten Gelder Valve über steam wieder in den Rachen zu feuern.

@cook

Ein system nur fürs gamen? Macht meine wii U ubd bald die One.  Dazu habe ich einen HTPC für Programme etc. Das Teil wäre also Überflussig.
Und ein system nur fürs gamen und dann Linux? Sorry das passt nicht.


----------



## Matze211 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie immer in solchen Threads.
> Kaum bringt ein Hersteller mal was Neues, schon kommt wieder die "Braucht-kein-Mensch-Fraktion". Frei nach dem Motto "Ich brauche/möchte es nicht, also möchten/brauchen es andere auch nicht, also ist es sinnlos". Immer erstaunlich, dass gerade PC Gamer so verdammt erzkonservativ sind.....
> Wartet doch erstmal ab. Wir reden hier über ein schlankes Open Source OS welches rein zum Gamen entwickelt wird. Das hat durchaus seinen Reiz. Keine Sorge - niemand möchte euch euer Windows wegnehmen. Das dürft ihr gerne weiter benutzen.
> Aber ich denke, für Leute die etwas mehr "open minded" sind, ist dieses Projekt interessant, sofern Steam es schafft sowohl die Hardware-, als auch vor allem die Game-Entwickler von dem Konzept zu überzeugen.
> ...


 Sprichst du hiermit jemanden bestimmtes an?


----------



## Murdoch (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



DaStash schrieb:


> Also die Indie Szene bei Nintendo ist eine echte Bereicherung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ist genau was Cook meint: du brauchst es nicht also braucht es niemand? 

Also ich könnte mir vorstellen mal wieder 2 Systeme drauf zu haben. Eines zum gamen und Windows. 

Ich finde das unterbringen beider Themen, insbesondere wegen multimonitor, teilweise umständlich.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



DaStash schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja das Problem. Es ist rein zum gamen konzipiert. Ich brauch also sinnvoller Weise einen zweiten htpc um alle pc Funktionen nutzen zu können. Das ist exakt ein htpc zu viel im Wohnzimmer.



Da Steam OS aber auf Linux aufbaut, spricht je nachdem nichts dagegen, dass es sich genau so zum vollwertigen OS ausbauen lässt. Wobei auch das relativ ist. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand der einen HTPC an den TV anschließt, alle Funktionen braucht und nutzt, die er z.B. an seinem Arbeitsrechner nutzt. Photoshop am TV ist beispielsweise nicht wirklich komfortabel und praktikabel. Genau so wie Videobearbeitung. Für Anwendungen sind hochauflösende PC Monitore nun mal deutlich besser geeignet.
Bleiben also Sachen wie Media Center und Internetbrowser. Und die dürfte SteamOS wohl bieten.



AnthraX schrieb:


> Ein system nur fürs gamen? Macht meine wii U ubd bald die One.  Dazu habe ich einen HTPC für Programme etc. Das Teil wäre also Überflussig.
> Und ein system nur fürs gamen und dann Linux? Sorry das passt nicht.



Du machst genau das, was ich beschrieben habe: Du brauchst es nicht, also ist es sinnlos.
Steam OS halte ich persönlich für sehr interessant und Linux plus Gaming hat für mich seinen Reiz. Du kannst gerne deine WiiU und deinen HTPC behalten. Aber hör doch auf solchen Dingen einen Sinn abzusprechen, nur weil du der Meinung bist es nicht zu bauchen.

Linux und Gamen passt nicht? Sony und Gamen passte vor 20 Jahren auch nicht.....




Matze211 schrieb:


> Sprichst du hiermit jemanden bestimmtes an?



Nein, war nicht auf dich bezogen, falls du das meinst


----------



## Schiassomat (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Mich würde es freuen wenn das ganze auch stark auf Medienwiedergabe am HTPc ausgelegt ist, X-Box 360 Wireless Kontroller dran und ab geht die Lutzi.
Bin nähmlich immo mit Win7 und Fernbedienung am HTPc nicht so zufrieden.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Schiassomat schrieb:


> Mich würde es freuen wenn das ganze auch stark auf Medienwiedergabe am HTPc ausgelegt ist, X-Box 360 Wireless Kontroller dran und ab geht die Lutzi. Bin nähmlich immo mit Win7 und Fernbedienung am HTPc nicht so zufrieden.



Ja, eben. Wäre doch nicht schlecht eine Alternative zu Windows zu haben.


----------



## Murdoch (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Schiassomat schrieb:


> Mich würde es freuen wenn das ganze auch stark auf Medienwiedergabe am HTPc ausgelegt ist, X-Box 360 Wireless Kontroller dran und ab geht die Lutzi.
> Bin nähmlich immo mit Win7 und Fernbedienung am HTPc nicht so zufrieden.


 
Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus. 

Zumal bei mir xbmc leider öfter mal hängen bleibt wenn man aus dem ruhemodus zurück kommt. 

Und normal hoch fahren dauert mit Win 7 im Wohnzimmer bei nem langsameren Rechner zu lange. 

Also ich finde die Idee von diesem System immer besser....


----------



## Schiassomat (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, eben. Wäre doch nicht schlecht eine Alternative zu Windows zu haben.



Und dann noch mit Blue Ray Codec


----------



## AnthraX (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Du machst genau das, was ich beschrieben habe: Du brauchst es nicht, also ist es sinnlos.
> Steam OS halte ich persönlich für sehr interessant und Linux plus Gaming hat für mich seinen Reiz. Du kannst gerne deine WiiU und deinen HTPC behalten. Aber hör doch auf solchen Dingen einen Sinn abzusprechen, nur weil du der Meinung bist es nicht zu bauchen.


 
Es geht hier um eine relative Einschätzung der Marktchancen. Und wenn sich nunmal viele Leute denken, wo denn da der Sinn ist, ist das leider kien gutes Omen. Klar, kannst dir das gerne besorgen, sogar mehrfach. Das ändert aber nix daran, dass das Teil nicht wirklich viel Sinn macht. Das ist meine Meinung. Außerdem habe ich nie gesagt, dass es für JEDEN Sinnlos ist. Jedoch aber schon für viele. Eine vielversprechende Ausgangssitution an einem so dicht besiedelten Markt sieht leider anders aus. Kann man gerne anders sehen, ändert jedoch nix daran. 
Ich wiederhole, NVidias Shield oder auch das MS Surface bieten in ihrem jeweiligen Markt da um EINIGES mehr ans nützlichem und exklusivem und trotzdem scheint man zum scheitern verurteilt. Ich für meinen Teil habe meine Einschätzung getroffen. Das Wohnzimmer wird Valve damit nicht erorbern. Den Anhängern und Unterstützern aber viel Glück


----------



## Cook2211 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Es geht hier um eine relative Einschätzung der Marktchancen.



Du lieferst keine hier keine relative Einschätzung der Marktchancen, denn du relativierst nicht, sondern machst eine definitive Aussage basierend auf deiner, leicht scheuklappenmäßigen Meinung, über die Chancenlosigkeit von Steam OS. 
Wenn du relativieren würdest, dann würdest du positive und negative Eigenschaften gegeneinander Abwägen, was du nicht tust.
Du sprichst Steam OS einfach nur Chancen am Markt ab wegen deiner eigenen Meinung und ein paar negativen Posts anderer User in einem PC Forum. Das hat nichts mit einer relativen (und vor allem obkjetiven) Einschätzung der Marktchancen zu tun, denn um das überhaupt einschätzen zu können, fehlen momentan einfach noch die nötigen Fakten.


----------



## DaStash (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Das ist genau was Cook meint: du brauchst es nicht also braucht es niemand?
> 
> Also ich könnte mir vorstellen mal wieder 2 Systeme drauf zu haben. Eines zum gamen und Windows.
> 
> Ich finde das unterbringen beider Themen, insbesondere wegen multimonitor, teilweise umständlich.


Wo habe ich denn bitte gesagt das es "niemand" im Sinne von alle braucht? 
Ich habe gesagt das ich "für mich" das als unsinnig erachte und geh mal davon aus das ein normaler Haushalt, wo neben dem Mann auch eine Frau sich im Wohnzimmer aufhält, sie ab einer gewissen Anzahl an technischen Geräten regulierend eingreift.   Ich denke einfach das es verspielte Chancen sind und auf viele Vorteile dadurch einfach verzichtet wird und deshalb mag ich nicht so richtig an den Erfolg glauben.

p.s.: Ich gehe da mit Anthrax Annahme mit. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das die SteamBox nach aktuellem Kenntnisstand, das gleiche Dasein wie Nvidias shield fristen wird. 

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Bei dem SteamOS fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein.
Da warten die Valve Fans jahrelang auf ein HL3, und bekommen jetzt ein SteamOS. Na wenn darauf nicht jeder gewartet hat weis ich auch nicht.
Kein Wunder das da bei Valve nichts mit HL passiert.

Mir ist die Firma eh leicht unsympatisch. Erst "knechtete" Valve die Spieler an ihren Client (Steam), und jetzt führt man das Ganze mit einem eigenen OS weiter.

Von mir aus kann HL3 gerne exklusiv auf SteamOS setzen, kann darauf auch gut und gerne verzichten.


----------



## Deimos (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



DaStash schrieb:


> Schon witzig, ein neues Design und ein überarbeites Startmenü Konzept anzunehmen, geht bei vielen nicht aber ein komplett neues OS, was definitiv wesentlich mehr Kompromissbereitschaft in der usability voraussetzt, soll auf einmal vorteilhaft sein? Das verstehe mal einer.


Das kommt von Valve, das _*muss *_gut sein .




Rizzard schrieb:


> Mir ist die Firma eh leicht unsympatisch. Erst "knechtete" Valve die Spieler an ihren Client (Steam), und jetzt führt man das Ganze mit einem eigenen OS weiter.


Ich würde fast wetten, dass Valve wie bei HL2 verfährt und irgendein Zugpferd vor SteamOS spannt - wäre ja auch naheliegend.

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass die Steambox ein riesiger Erfolg und Konkurrenz für XBone und PS4 werden könnte, wenn mans richtig aufzieht. Dabei auf ein vorinstalliertes, zugeschnittenes OS zu setzen, ist ein Muss imo.

SteamOS auf dem HTPC zu installieren, kommt für mich aber vorderhand nicht in Frage, da ich in der Nutzbarkeit eigentlich nur Einschränkungen sehe.
Es ist mehr als genug, dass ich mich bei meinen Steam-Spielen schon vollständig in die Abhängigkeit von Valve begeben muss. Muss beim OS wirklich nicht auch noch sein.


----------



## DaStash (24. September 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Bei dem SteamOS fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein.
> Da warten die Valve Fans jahrelang auf ein HL3, und bekommen jetzt ein SteamOS. Na wenn darauf nicht jeder gewartet hat weis ich auch nicht.
> Kein Wunder das da bei Valve nichts mit HL passiert.
> 
> ...





Deimos schrieb:


> SteamOS auf dem HTPC zu installieren, kommt für mich aber vorderhand nicht in Frage, da ich in der Nutzbarkeit eigentlich nur Einschränkungen sehe.
> Es ist mehr als genug, dass ich mich bei meinen Steam-Spielen schon vollständig in die Abhängigkeit von Valve begeben muss. Muss beim OS wirklich nicht auch noch sein.



*sign*

MfG


----------



## blackout24 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Einer der AAA Titel der wohl die nächsten Wochen angekündigt wird wird wohl ein Call of Duty sein. Während der LinuxCon hat Gabe schon gesagt "...we made it easier for the Call of Duty Guys....". Im März schon das:
Infinity Ward posts image of branded Xi3 Piston Steam Box | Games | Geek.com


----------



## Murdoch (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wo habe ich denn bitte gesagt das es "niemand" im Sinne von alle braucht?
> Ich habe gesagt das ich "für mich" das als unsinnig erachte und geh mal davon aus das ein normaler Haushalt, wo neben dem Mann auch eine Frau sich im Wohnzimmer aufhält, sie ab einer gewissen Anzahl an technischen Geräten regulierend eingreift.   Ich denke einfach das es verspielte Chancen sind und auf viele Vorteile dadurch einfach verzichtet wird und deshalb mag ich nicht so richtig an den Erfolg glauben.
> 
> p.s.: Ich gehe da mit Anthrax Annahme mit. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das die SteamBox nach aktuellem Kenntnisstand, das gleiche Dasein wie Nvidias shield fristen wird.
> ...


 
Du machst es doch aber schon wieder. 

Schließt von dir auf andere. 

Bei mir würde das alles wunderbar funzen. 

Somit haben wir schon mal 50% die das gute finden und 50% nicht. 

Wäre bis jetzt erstmal ein Erfolg für das OS.


----------



## SimonG (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Was man von Valve hält sei jedem selbst überlassen.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass es gute Gründe dafür gibt, dass HL3 noch nicht da ist. Valve arbeitet an vielen Stellen anders, als die anderen Studios, die strikte Deadlines haben. Bei Valve geht es anscheined eher qualitätsorientiert zu.
Steam ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht schlimmer als die Kopierschutzsysteme, die von andern Publishern genutzt werden (SecuROM und co.), da hat man exakt die gleichen Probleme, wie mit Steam und auch nicht mehr Rechte.
Aber niemand muss Steam benutzen. Wer sich dagegen entscheidet darf auber auch nicht über die Konsequenzen jammern.

Was SteamOS angeht muss Valve gute Argumente liefern. Sonst kann daraus nichts werden. Es kostenlos anzubieten ist da der erste richtige Schritt.
Die große Masse wird sich keinen eigenen PC bauen, um darauf SteamOS zu installieren. Das spricht eher Bastler an.
Auf der Seite steht aber auch:


> SteamOS [...] ist für Hersteller ein kostenfrei lizenzierbares Betriebssystem.


Also will Valve andere Hersteller dazu bringen SteamBoxen selber herzustellen. Das heißt: keine feste Hardware, wie bei den klassischen Konsolen. Eventuell aber eine zertifizierung durch Valve um einen Mindeststandart zu sichern.
Jetzt hat Valve natürlich ein Henne-Ei-Problem: Die Spielehersteller werden keine Spiele für Linux/SteamOS entwickeln, wenn niemand das System hat. Aber ohne Spiele wird sich auch kaum einer eine SteamBox kaufen/bauen.
Diesen Kreislauf gilt es zu durchbrechen, damit SteamOS erforlchreich werden kann.

Ich werde Valves Gaming Linux auf jeden Fall ausprobieren. Auch, wenn ich in meiner neuen Bude weder Fernseher, noch Wohnzimmer haben werde.


----------



## Murdoch (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Warum heulen eigentlich alle wen hl3?

Nur weil hl damals ein neues Zeitalter eingeläutet hat, muss es nicht diesmal das gleiche sein. 

Es gibt so viele exzellente spiele.


----------



## DaStash (24. September 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Du machst es doch aber schon wieder.
> 
> Schließt von dir auf andere.
> 
> ...


 
Ist doch Käse. Erstens tue ich das nicht und Zweitens, musst du dich in die Lage eines Durchschnittusers versetzen. Wenn jenen usern bereits nachgesagt wird mit den Änderungen in win8 überfordert zu sein, wäre es wohl noch weniger hilfreich ihnen ein komplett neues os basierend auf linux vorzusetzen. Das ist auch genau das was Anthrax geschrieben hat. Es ist dadurch viel weniger massentauglich als es eigentlich sein könnte. Es sei denn man fokusiert wirklich nur auf Spielefunktionen. Dann muss man sich aber gegen drei etablierte Konsolenanbieter behaupten und das sehe ich nicht. Und wo ist dann für mich der Mehrwert auf die Box zu setzen, statt mir einen kaveri htpc samt steam und aller anderen Annehmlichkeiten ins Wohnzimmer zu stellen?

MfG


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. September 2013)

Also wenn da ein guter Media Center  (ähnlich XBMC) dabei ist und ein “vollwertiges“ Linux in Hintergrund arbeitet, (also nicht nur der Kernel, sondern ein ganzes Paket mit Paketverwaltung, Kommandozeile, root für den Benutzer usw.) kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass man damit ein gutes HTPC OS hat. 
Könnte auch bei mir eingesetzt werden. 

Für den DAU die Controller und Fernbedienung optimierte Oberfläche, aber auch vollen Zugriff über die Kommandozeile für Nutzer, die dies wünschen. 
Dann hat man da auch ruck-zuck seinen Homeserver mit umgesetzt.

Zusätzlich noch spielefähig, was will man mehr.


----------



## DarkMo (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

aha...

ein eigenes OS, was lustig mit cloud und allem gerumpel verbunden is. und weiterhin ein OS von einem spiele publisher. das is für mich wie die afd oder die piraten. in wenigen gesichtspunkten vllt revolutionäre und gute gedanken (afd den euro abschaffen (für mich eigentlich großer mist), piraten mit internet geblubber), im großen drumherum (rente, wirtschaft, sozialsystem...) aber absolute nullen (also keine rechte ahnung). so kommt mir grad steamOS vor. woah geil, die machen was für uns gamer. aber ich seh schon die sicherheitsprobleme. hier ne haarsträubende lücke die schon von der nächsten verfolgt wird. kann man meckern was man will, aber MS als der große böse konkurrent hat da jahrelange erfahrung mit. und ms war ja nu auch ned der erste ^^

aber was wird nun kommen? die ganzen steam geilen werden sich das ziehen, werden sowas wie cloud nutzen und damit ms in dieser beziehung auch aufwind geben. der abstieg geht damit weiter. ich hör schon ms tönen "wieso meckert ihr über unsere cloud pläne, wo doch steamOS mit cloud so gut angenommen wurde?". zudem - wie schon gesagt wurde - müssen erstmal spiele für linux her. und ganz ehrlich? nur weil da jetz steam nen linux-os bastelt soll das plötzlich kommen? der aktuelle trend ist WEG vom pc. und aufm pc herrscht nunmal vorwiegend ms mit windows. also heim/zocker rechner, ich red ned von servern oder sowas. und selbst die vielen windows rechner sind den publishern ja schon zu wenig, denkt ihr, da wird so ein "nieschenprodukt" wie steamOS jetzt plötzlich das intresse für linux wecken?

is doch ganz klar was steam erreichen will: PR. "hey, wir sind für die spieler da, wir sind ihrer meinung, wir tun doch alles für unsre kunden. wir haben sogar versucht linux für publisher intressant zu machen - wenn das nich fruchtet is das ja nich unsre schuld... *wir sind die guten!*".

nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Murdoch (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ist doch Käse. Erstens tue ich das nicht und Zweitens, musst du dich in die Lage eines Durchschnittusers versetzen. Wenn jenen usern bereits nachgesagt wird mit den Änderungen in win8 überfordert zu sein, wäre es wohl noch weniger hilfreich ihnen ein komplett neues os basierend auf linux vorzusetzen. Das ist auch genau das was Anthrax geschrieben hat. Es ist dadurch viel weniger massentauglich als es eigentlich sein könnte. Es sei denn man fokusiert wirklich nur auf Spielefunktionen. Dann muss man sich aber gegen drei etablierte Konsolenanbieter behaupten und das sehe ich nicht. Und wo ist dann für mich der Mehrwert auf die Box zu setzen, statt mir einen kaveri htpc samt steam und aller anderen Annehmlichkeiten ins Wohnzimmer zu stellen?
> 
> MfG


 
Also erstens sind wir ja hier bei pcgh extreme. Da wir also allesamt keine durchnittsuser im eigentlichen Sinne sind müssen wir und auch nicht in die hinein versetzen. 

Mein Vater würde zb auch keine wakü oder nen sli System in seinen nicht vorhandenen Rechner einbauen. 

Trotzdem ist beides ungemein erfolgreich so dass es sogar hierauf spezialisierte Vertriebe gibt. 

Nischenprodukte können irgendwann den Markt dominieren. 

Nen Smartphone war vor paar jahren auch völliger quatsch. Braucht keiner....


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Warum heulen eigentlich alle wen hl3?
> 
> Nur weil hl damals ein neues Zeitalter eingeläutet hat, muss es nicht diesmal das gleiche sein.
> 
> Es gibt so viele exzellente spiele.


Richtig, aber ich möchte einfach wissen, wie die Geschichte zu Ende geht.
Ich hasse nichts mehr als nicht zu Ende erzählte Geschichte.
War schon bei Freespace 2 so.
Ob HL3 ein neues Zeitalter für Egoshooter einläutet oder nicht, ist mir herzlich egal.


----------



## DaStash (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

@Murdoch
Aber darum ging es doch in der Diskussion, ob es massentauglich ist. Das findige Nerds, um das mal so zugespitzt zu formulieren, damit zu Recht kommen steht doch außer Frage. 



DarkMo schrieb:


> aha...
> 
> ein eigenes OS, was lustig mit cloud und allem gerumpel verbunden is. und weiterhin ein OS von einem spiele publisher. das is für mich wie die afd oder die piraten. in wenigen gesichtspunkten vllt revolutionäre und gute gedanken (afd den euro abschaffen (für mich eigentlich großer mist), piraten mit internet geblubber), im großen drumherum (rente, wirtschaft, sozialsystem...) aber absolute nullen (also keine rechte ahnung). so kommt mir grad steamOS vor. woah geil, die machen was für uns gamer. aber ich seh schon die sicherheitsprobleme. hier ne haarsträubende lücke die schon von der nächsten verfolgt wird. kann man meckern was man will, aber MS als der große böse konkurrent hat da jahrelange erfahrung mit. und ms war ja nu auch ned der erste ^^
> 
> ...


Ich stimme deiner Ansicht zu, jedoch nicht in dem Punkt mit den Piraten aber das ist ein anderes Thema. 


MfG


----------



## Murdoch (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



DaStash schrieb:


> @Murdoch
> Aber darum ging es doch in der Diskussion, ob es massentauglich ist. Das findige Nerds, um das mal so zugespitzt zu formulieren, damit zu Recht kommen steht doch außer Frage.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Na meiner Auffassung nach wurde es hier schon als sinnlos und unnütz betitelt + dass es keinen Erfolg haben wird. 

Dem entgegnete ich eben dass es vieles gibt was sinnvoll ist aber eben nicht für jeden.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Ich denke, grundsätzlich gilt es, einfach erst mal abzuwarten. Denn detaillierte Fakten zu Steam OS sind ja noch gar nicht bekannt:

1. Wie sieht es mit der Hardwareunterstützung aus? Sind Intel, AMD und Nvidia mit an Board? Ist also der Treiber-Support gesichert? Wir wissen es nicht, aber für den Erfolg des OS wäre das sehr wichtig.

2. Wie sieht die Softwareunterstützung aus? Sind beispielsweise EA, Ubi und Activision mit dabei? Werden wirklich AAA Titel für das OS kommen? Werden Independent Entwickler Steam OS unterstützen? Auch das wissen wir alles nicht.  

3. Die Funktionalität des OS? Steam hat ein paar Sachen genannt. Aber wird es möglicherweise auch ein vollwertiges Linux OS? Worauf basiert es? Lassen sich Linux-Anwendungen nutzen? Wird es Sachen wie XBMC geben? Blu-ray Support? Auch hier, siehe oben: Wir wissen es nicht.

Und ohne die 3 von mir genannten Punkte zu kennen, ist es letztlich nicht möglich, über die Möglichkeiten des Erfolges oder Misserfolges von Steam OS Prognosen zu machen.

Kurzum: Hier wird von einigen wieder mal wild ins Blaue hinein orakelt, ohne die wirklich wichtigen Fakten zu kennen.


----------



## Rizzard (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Kurzum: Hier wird von einigen wieder mal wild ins Blaue hinein orakelt, ohne die wirklich wichtigen Fakten zu kennen.



Im Grunde soll die Steambox ja eine Spielekonsole für´s Wohnzimmer werden.
Was ist also wichtig? Richtig, Spiele.
Hängt alles davon ab wieviele Games die Steambox bekommt (und wie sie laufen etc).

Klar interessiert es nachher kaum jemand auf welchem OS das alles abläuft, wenn ja doch jedes Spiel dort erscheint.
Nur muss sich eben zeigen OB das so sein wird.


----------



## Murdoch (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Im Grunde soll die Steambox ja eine Spielekonsole für´s Wohnzimmer werden.
> Was ist also wichtig? Richtig, Spiele.
> Hängt alles davon ab wieviele Games die Steambox bekommt (und wie sie laufen etc).
> 
> ...


 
Hier geht's soweit ich mich nicht irre um das steam os und nicht die Box?!


----------



## Cook2211 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Im Grunde soll die Steambox ja eine Spielekonsole für´s Wohnzimmer werden.



Ja Moment, hier geht es ja aber gar nicht um die Steambox, sondern um SteamOS, also um ein Steam Betriebssystem. (wie Murdoch auch schon sagt) Quasi ein Gaming-OS, welches sich wohl, wenn ich es richtig interpretiere, auf jedem PC installieren lassen soll bzw. nicht an eine spezifische Hardware gebunden sein soll.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Es ist gut das Valve auf Linux setzt, das kann diesem Betriebssystem nur gut tun.
Die Spieleunterstützung wird gesteigert, und denke auf Performance technisch wird Linux vor MS OS liegen wenn es mal optimiert ist.
Damit hat Linux endlich mal eine echte Chance sich als Betriebsystem auch bei Gamern durch zusetzten.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Es ist gut das Valve auf Linux setzt, das kann diesem Betriebssystem nur gut tun.
> Die Spieleunterstützung wird gesteigert, und denke auf Performance technisch wird Linux vor MS OS liegen wenn es mal optimiert ist.
> Damit hat Linux endlich mal eine echte Chance sich als Betriebsystem auch bei Gamern durch zusetzten.


 Die Spieleunterstützung sowohl von Linux als auch OSX wird in den nächsten Jahren - zumindest in der Theorie - massiv steigen, bitte einfach mal an die kommende Konsolen-Gen denken: PS4-Titel werden OpenGL sein ... Ports auf dem (Windows-)PC sind da für die Entwickler fast Selbstläufer und hoch profitable sowie performanter als der SChmodder heute, und ganz nebenbei ist OpenGL auch auf den eingangs erwähnten Betriebssystemen lauffähig, ein wenig Anpassung der Spiele vorrausgesetzt ...


----------



## Rizzard (24. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja Moment, hier geht es ja aber gar nicht um die Steambox, sondern um SteamOS, also um ein Steam Betriebssystem. (wie Murdoch auch schon sagt) Quasi ein Gaming-OS, welches sich wohl, wenn ich es richtig interpretiere, auf jedem PC installieren lassen soll bzw. nicht an eine spezifische Hardware gebunden sein soll.



Mein Fehler, dachte SteamOS wäre nur für die Steambox.


----------



## DaStash (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Aber wenn dem so wäre, dann würde es ja noch weniger Sinn machen sich eine SteamBox zu holen?!? 

MfG


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> 1. Wie sieht es mit der Hardwareunterstützung aus? Sind Intel, AMD und Nvidia mit an Board? Ist also der Treiber-Support gesichert? Wir wissen es nicht, aber für den Erfolg des OS wäre das sehr wichtig.


 Im Zuge von Steam  for Linux haben die GPU-Hersteller bereits massiv an den Treibern verbessert. Ich sehe keinen Grund  warum sie das plötzlich wieder sein lassen sollten.


> 2. Wie sieht die Softwareunterstützung aus? Sind beispielsweise EA, Ubi und Activision mit dabei? Werden wirklich AAA Titel für das OS kommen? Werden Independent Entwickler Steam OS unterstützen? Auch das wissen wir alles nicht.


Indie-Games sind eh schon überproportional häufig Linux-Kompatibel. Bei den großen Publishern wird es noch spannend.


> 3. Die Funktionalität des OS? Steam hat ein paar Sachen genannt. Aber wird es möglicherweise auch ein vollwertiges Linux OS? Worauf basiert es? Lassen sich Linux-Anwendungen nutzen? Wird es Sachen wie XBMC geben? Blu-ray Support? Auch hier, siehe oben: Wir wissen es nicht.


Blu-ray support (mit dem Kopierschutzgedöns) wäre ein Traumfeature und afaik einmalig in der Linuxwelt. Würde ich also nicht mit rechnen, wäre aber top. 


> Kurzum: Hier wird von einigen wieder mal wild ins Blaue hinein orakelt, ohne die wirklich wichtigen Fakten zu kennen.


Natürlich wüsste ich auch gern mehr, aber ein bisschen spekulieren ist ja nicht verboten.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Natürlich wüsste ich auch gern mehr, aber ein bisschen spekulieren ist ja nicht verboten.



Nein, das natürlich nicht.
Ich spekuliere ja auch gerne.
Aber ich wehre mich halt immer gegen dieses typische, vorschnelle "Das wird nix", "Totgeburt" etc., ohne eben wirklich die Fakten zu kennen.
Nur als Beispiel: Spielen die großen Publisher mit, dann kann SteamOS ein Erfolg werden. Tun sie dies nicht, dann kann man tatsächlich von einer Totgeburt reden. Bevor man das aber nicht weiß, macht es wenig Sinn dieses OS jetzt schon zum Scheitern zu verurteilen.
Das war halt das, worauf ich hinaus wollte.



DaStash schrieb:


> Aber wenn dem so wäre, dann würde es ja noch weniger Sinn machen sich eine SteamBox zu holen?!?



Es könnte schon beides Sinn machen. Mit der Steambox eine Spielkonsole mit SteamOS für die "Konsolen-Klientel". Und ein kompatibles Gaming OS für den PCler, welcher sich das dann auf seinen selbstgebauten PC installieren kann. So erreicht man - theoretisch - beide Kundenkreise.


----------



## blackout24 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Im Zuge von Steam  for Linux haben die GPU-Hersteller bereits massiv an den Treibern verbessert. Ich sehe keinen Grund  warum sie das plötzlich wieder sein lassen sollten.
> 
> Indie-Games sind eh schon überproportional häufig Linux-Kompatibel. Bei den großen Publishern wird es noch spannend.
> 
> ...



Das Ding wird  mit 100%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit normale Linux Treiber nutzen, welche gerade von NVIDIA hervorragend sind. Ein Linux basierendes Steam OS, dass dann doch so unterschiedlich von normalen Linux Distros ist, dass Treiber extra dafür geschrieben werden müssen wäre viel zu viel Aufwand für keinerlei Nutzen. Valve hat selbst während ihrer erste Linux Portierungsversuche erzählt wie sehr es ihnen geholfen hat z. B. den Intel Treiber sich direkt anschauen zu können. (Intel Linux Treiber sind im Gegensatz NVIDIA komplett quelloffen) Die haben dann gesehen, wo es hängt und Intel einfach angeschrieben wie sie ihren Treiber verbessern können. Ne Woch später waren dann bessere Treiber verfügbar. 
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/611763/geforce-drivers/steamos-nvidia-gpu-questions-/



> With SteamOS, “openness” means that the hardware industry can iterate in the living room at a much faster pace than they’ve been able to. Content creators can connect directly to their customers. *Users can alter or replace any part of the software or hardware they want.*



Spricht auch dafür, dass sich nicht vom Linux Grafikstack weg bewegt wird um wie bei Android ein Linux zu schaffen, was doch ein eigenes Ökosystem ist. 

Von AMD und NVIDIA werden bis nächsten April auch neue Linux Treiber erwartet, die den neuen Display-Server unterstützen das kommt Valve nur zu Gute. Die müssen selbst ziemlich wenig für ihre Steam OS machen. Der Display-Server wird hauptsächlich von Intel und Samsung entwickelt und Valve kriegt damit ein hochmodernen Grafikstack um Steam OS noch besser zu machen. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wayland_(Protokoll)

Eine der nächsten Ankündigungen wird wohl auch Mobile Geräte betreffen und wie die ins Gesamtkonzept eingebunden werden, wenn man sich den letzten Satz der Präsentation anhört. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCGM...tailpage&list=UUfX55Sx5hEFjoC3cNs6mCUQ#t=1386

Die ganze Präsentation ist intersannt. Gabe sagt wie alle jammern wegen die PC Verkäufen die zurück gehen. Bei Valve kommt das anscheinend nicht an, die habe zum Teil Wachstum von *+76%* von Jahr zu Jahr.


----------



## keinnick (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Valve meint es wohl ernst. Ich bin mal gespannt auf die nächsten 1-2 Jahre


----------



## Rolk (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Entscheidend wird wohl sein wie benutzerfreundlich das neue SteamOS wird. Wenn man ähnlich wenig bzw. kaum mehr mitdenken muss wie bei einer Konsole kann das ein riesen Erfolg werden. 

PC + SteamOS = upgradefähige Konsole und Konsolen verkaufen sich ja nicht ganz schlecht.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Placebo schrieb:


> Ist es nicht Ironie, dass ausgerechnet auf dem OS von Steam aktuell die wenigsten Spiele laufen würden?
> 
> (soll kein gehate sein, sie können die Situation ja noch ändern...)


 Ich bin mir sicher, dass es Betriebssysteme gibt, die keine Spiele unterstützen 
Aber ja, natürlich hast du Recht. Dabei hätte Linux durchaus das Zeug dazu. Es müssten einfach mehr Leute auf den OpenGL-Zug aufspringen.


jamie schrieb:


> Hoffen wir's. Steht aber zu befürchten, dass dann  nur SteamOs supported wird und der Rest wieder hintenrunterfällt.
> Wenn das Linux im Allgemeinen fördert,, bin ich auf alle Fälle positiv eingestellt.


 Wird auch höchstwahrscheinlich so sein. Ich schätze, SteamOS setzt auf die Einsteigerfreundliche und stabile Ubuntu-Basis, wie auch LinuxMint, der aktuell weitverbreitesten Linuxdistribution, Google mit seinem untergegangenen ChromeOS oder dem "China-OS" Kylin. Steam ansich ist ja auch für alle anderen Linuxdistributionen verfügbar und zum Beispiel auch ein Teil des ArchLinux-Derivates Manjaro.
Daher wird SteamOS wahrscheinlich der gesamten Linux-Community helfen, was Spieletauglichkeit mit dem freien Betriebssystemkernel anbelangt.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Combi (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

linux..ok,wers will....
die hätten besser ein system entworfen,dass zu windows games kompatibel ist,das hätte ms mal ins grübeln gebracht...
linux interessiert doch ehrlich gesagt,keinen einzigen gamer...wen überhaupt?! 
naja,als wohnzimmer-pc,ok...aber als gamer ist linux doch eher so interessant wie win98....
ein bs,auf dem windosbasierte games laufen,vor allem guter treibersupport vorrausgesetzt...dann hätte es eine gute chance...


----------



## DaStash (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Stimmt, den Punkt hatte ich gar nicht bedacht.

Man wird also seine Bestandsspiele auf solch einer Box gar nicht spielen können oder? 
---> durchgefallen, jedenfalls für ich.



Rolk schrieb:


> Entscheidend wird wohl sein wie benutzerfreundlich das neue SteamOS wird. Wenn man ähnlich wenig bzw. kaum mehr mitdenken muss wie bei einer Konsole kann das ein riesen Erfolg werden.
> 
> PC + SteamOS = upgradefähige Konsole und Konsolen verkaufen sich ja nicht ganz schlecht.


Da man neben dem Steam htpc auch noch einen richtigen bräuchte, müsste man ja zwei Systeme regelmäßig aufrüsten. Da das weniger wirtschaftlich ist spricht das m. M. n. gegen den SteamOS PC, da ich mit ihm weit weniger machen kann als mit einem aktuellen Win PC.

MfG


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Combi schrieb:


> linux..ok,wers will....
> die hätten besser ein system entworfen,dass zu windows games kompatibel ist,das hätte ms mal ins grübeln gebracht...
> linux interessiert doch ehrlich gesagt,keinen einzigen gamer...wen überhaupt?!
> naja,als wohnzimmer-pc,ok...aber als gamer ist linux doch eher so interessant wie win98....
> ein bs,auf dem windosbasierte games laufen,vor allem guter treibersupport vorrausgesetzt...dann hätte es eine gute chance...


Falsch.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Combi schrieb:


> linux..ok,wers will....
> die hätten besser ein system entworfen,dass zu windows games kompatibel ist,das hätte ms mal ins grübeln gebracht...
> linux interessiert doch ehrlich gesagt,keinen einzigen gamer...wen überhaupt?!
> naja,als wohnzimmer-pc,ok...aber als gamer ist linux doch eher so interessant wie win98....
> ein bs,auf dem windosbasierte games laufen,vor allem guter treibersupport vorrausgesetzt...dann hätte es eine gute chance...


 1. Ein Betriebssystem zu entwickeln, das kompatibel zu Windows ist, ist nicht ganz einfach, da Windows Closed Source und Reverse-Engineering grundsätzlich verboten ist. Daher müsste eine Lösung gefunden werden, grundsätzlich alle Windowsprogramme zu unterstützen, ohne Code zu kopieren. Viel Spaß dabei. Da fängt man besser gleich von vorne an. Ein Betriebssystem mit dem Linuxkernel zu entwickeln, ist im Gegensatz dazu nicht nur erlaubt, sondern sogar erwünscht - und Linux bringt alles mit, was ein funktionierender Systemkernel haben muss. Zudem erlaubt es die OpenSource-Lizenz sogar, bestehende Linuxdistributionen zu erweitern. Somit hat man mit sehr wenig Aufwand ein funktionierendes, eigenes Betriebssystem erstellt - der Aufwand ist mit der grundsätzlichen Entwicklung eines windowskompatiblen Betriebssystems nicht im Ansatz vergleichbar.
2. Nur, weil dich Linux nicht interessiert, muss es nicht bei jedem so sein. Mich interessiert Linux sehr wohl. Das mit den Gamern kann und soll sich ja noch ändern. Die meisten Leute, denen ich Linux nahe gebracht habe, haben später Windows nur noch zum Spielen verwendet, weil die meisten Linux-Distributionen überall sonst besser sind. Außerdem sollte den PC-User Linux eigentlich generell interessieren, 90% des Internets laufen auf Linuxbasis.
So far,
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (24. September 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Da man neben dem Steam htpc auch noch einen richtigen bräuchte, müsste man ja zwei Systeme regelmäßig aufrüsten. Da das weniger wirtschaftlich ist spricht das m. M. n. gegen den SteamOS PC, da ich mit ihm weit weniger machen kann als mit einem aktuellen Win PC.  MfG



Warum braucht man denn zwei HTPCs?
1. Habe ich da nicht was gehört zwecks medienunterstützung?
    Dann wäre der zweite Windows basierte HTPC überflüssig 
2. was spricht gegen ein Dual Boot auf einer Maschine?


----------



## DaStash (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Was spricht dagegen nicht den komplizierten Weg zu gehen?
Ich glaube der marktrelevante 0815 user weiß noch nicht einmal was Multiboot ist. 

MfG


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (24. September 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen nicht den komplizierten Weg zu gehen? Ich glaube der marktrelevante 0815 user weiß noch nicht einmal was Multiboot ist.   MfG


Stimmt.
Dem reicht seine Konsole


----------



## maikeru (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Doppelpost


----------



## DaStash (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



~Tj@rden~ schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Dem reicht seine Konsole


Das hatte ich eigentlich nicht damit gemeint aber nette Antwort. 

MfG


----------



## Sepulzera (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Der 0815 PC Nutzer schafft es nicht einmal alleine Windoofs zu installieren (Treiber? Was ist das?).
Linux musste ich noch keinem erklären (Medium reinstecken, installieren klicken, fertig).

Microsoft hat düstere Zeiten vor sich (Umsatz sinkt und sinkt und sinkt), obgleich der Desktop PC im Allgemeinen sowieso.
Ich sehe da durchaus potential für Linux. Aber ob SteamOS da mithelfen kann...


----------



## maikeru (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Viele hier und in anderen Foren scheinen Angst zu haben das ihr Windowsclient in ein paar Jahren abläuft. 


Valve pusht massiv die opengl und hatt sogar selber sdl 2.0 binnen kurzer Zeit fertigentwickelt....


Sie veröffentlichen ein eigenes Linuxbasiertes OS?

Was wollen sie nur?

Ganz einfach erklärt:

Sie möchten auf *möglichst viele* Plattformen.

Dem stehen directx und die Walled Garden bemühungen von MS im Weg. ---> denn wenn man irgendwann einmal nurnoch Programme durch einen APPSTORE intallieren kann, verliert Valve "alles".

Wenn man jetzt opengl und sdl2.0 jetzt massiv pusht, und die Entwickler hauptsächlich darauf setzten ist das Portieren von Spielen sehr leicht. 
Damit egalisiert sich die Bedeutung vom OS Unterbau und Valve hockt als Spieledealer deines Vertrauens egal auf welchen System und verkauft dir Spiele, Software, Karten u.v.m.

Was bringt das dem OTTO WindowsSpieler?

Sehr viel denn mit Opengl anstatt DX "muss" sich der User nicht mehr für beste Graphik und Spielekompatibilität eine neue Version von Windows holen.

WINwinWIN für alle.

Für Spieleentwickler,
Für den User
Für die Linuxcomm.
Für Valve.
Naja für MS weniger

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



maikeru schrieb:


> Was wollen sie nur?


 
Sie wollen so viel Geld wie nur irgend möglich verdienen denn bisher ist ihr Angebot auf den PC beschränkt und das wollen sie nun ändern.


----------



## maikeru (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sie wollen so viel Geld wie nur irgend möglich verdienen denn bisher ist ihr Angebot auf den PC beschränkt und das wollen sie nun ändern.



hihi natürlich wollen sie nur mein bestes (mein Geld)

aber so wie sie es anstellen ist das ne verdammt "humane" Art um an meine Moneten zu kommen


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sie wollen so viel Geld wie nur irgend möglich verdienen denn bisher ist ihr Angebot auf den PC beschränkt und das wollen sie nun ändern.


 Den ersten Teil stimm ich voll zu, dem zweiten würde ich noch hinzufügen, dass sie sich durch den MS Appstore bedroht fühlen könnten.
Da hat *maikeru* schon recht. Was wenn mit z.B. Win10 der Appstore so massiv gewachsen ist, dass er dem Angebot von Steam überlegen ist. Oder die Installation von Software außerhalb des MS Stores stark erschwert wird. Dann hat Valve plötzlich (fast) gar nichts mehr.

Dem kann man mit alternativen zu Windows bzw. einer allgemeinen expansion auf andere Plattformen gut entgegenwirken.


----------



## Deimos (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



maikeru schrieb:


> Viele hier und in anderen Foren scheinen Angst zu haben das ihr Windowsclient in ein paar Jahren abläuft.





maikeru schrieb:


> Damit egalisiert sich die Bedeutung vom OS Unterbau und *Valve hockt als  Spieledealer* deines Vertrauens* egal auf welchen System* und verkauft dir  Spiele, Software, Karten u.v.m.



 Warum ich Angst habe, hast du eigentlich sehr gut selbst beantwortet. Ich bevorzuge den Feind, den ich kenne. Was Valve an Reglementierungen (Hardware- und Softwareseitig) vorschreiben könnte (und, gemessen an Steam auch wird), stimmt mich nicht unbedingt positiv. Natürlich nicht sofort, sondern schleichend, abhängig von Verbreitung und Akzeptanz.


----------



## DarkMo (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Es ist gut das Valve auf Linux setzt, das kann diesem Betriebssystem nur gut tun.
> Die Spieleunterstützung wird gesteigert, und denke auf Performance technisch wird Linux vor MS OS liegen wenn es mal optimiert ist.
> Damit hat Linux endlich mal eine echte Chance sich als Betriebsystem auch bei Gamern durch zusetzten.


 und nochmal: steam ist kein spielehersteller, sondern ein spielevertreiber.

da hier ja so doll die autovergleiche gemocht werden ^^: was nutzt es, wenn man im himalaya ein autohaus eröffnet. am besten für luxus-karossen. die leute da sind arm und werden auch mit dem autohaus arm bleiben (ergo, da verkaufen sich autos generell schlecht). zudem isses dort eher was für geländewagen. sau teure luxus karren könntest nichmal benutzen, selbst wenn du sie kaufen könntest ^^ (also eben schlechte produktunterstützung).

also bleibt die frage: bringt ein autohaus eine besserung der verkäufe in einem gebiet, wenn dort autos kaum einen sinn haben? man muss da kein autohaus hinpflanzen, sondern autos bauen, die dort abgesetzt werden können (und das macht halt ned das autohaus). im bsp eben saubillige (nein, ich will ned sagen, das linux nutzer arme schlucker sind ^^ ehe mir das so im munde zurecht gedreht wird) geländegängige fahrzeuge.

ich persönlich bin kein linux fan. das soll aber nich heissen, dass mich das stören würde, wenn man da jetz zocken könnte. also WENN sich was bessert, isses sicher nich verkehrt und zu begrüßen. ich bezweifel aber einfach ganz stark, DAS sich was ändern wird durch sowas wie steamOS. die wollen sich mMn halt nur in ein gutes licht rücken. image-arbeit, nix weiter. vllt is das nem praktikanten ausm ärmel gefallen ^^ vielleicht is aber wirklich mehr dran und im hintergrund ein großräumiger support gegeben (im auto bsp: es werden strassen für luxus karren gebaut und damit gut bezahlte arbeitsplätze für die einwohner geschaffen ^^ *schöne welt*). ich behalte mir meine skepsis allerdings noch ein wenig 

btw: vllt wird aus meinen opengl spielereien ja mal was, dann bau ich das auch für linux ^^


----------



## AnthraX (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



maikeru schrieb:


> Viele hier und in anderen Foren scheinen Angst zu haben das ihr Windowsclient in ein paar Jahren abläuft.


 
DAS ist genau das, was ich schon vor vielen Seiten versucht habe zu erklären. IHR wertet dieses System als einen Angriff auf MS Windows. Dies kann man natürlich so interpretieren. Aber so "dumm" ist Valve nicht. Nichts wäre vermutlich mehr zum scheitern verurteilt als ein Angriff auf Windows+Spiele. Viel mehr wird Valve versuchen das System in Nischen einzubauen. 

Das viele es als Attacke auf MS sehen wollen ja bestimmte Herren nicht verstehen.


----------



## Deimos (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



AnthraX schrieb:


> HR wertet dieses System als einen Angriff auf MS Windows. Dies kann man natürlich so interpretieren. Aber so "dumm" ist Valve nicht. Nichts wäre vermutlich mehr zum scheitern verurteilt als ein Angriff auf Windows+Spiele.


Ob Valve mit MS konkurriert oder nicht, ist nur eine Frage des Erfolgs. Bei Steams Nutzerzahlen, deren Firmenakzeptanz unter der Kundschaft und Valves ausgesprochenem wirtschaftlichen Geschick halte ich das nicht für unmöglich.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. September 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> DAS ist genau das, was ich schon vor vielen Seiten versucht habe zu erklären. IHR wertet dieses System als einen Angriff auf MS Windows. Dies kann man natürlich so interpretieren. Aber so "dumm" ist Valve nicht. Nichts wäre vermutlich mehr zum scheitern verurteilt als ein Angriff auf Windows+Spiele. Viel mehr wird Valve versuchen das System in Nischen einzubauen.  Das viele es als Attacke auf MS sehen wollen ja bestimmte Herren nicht verstehen.



Ich frage mich ehrlich gesagt, wo konkret du das heraus gelesen haben möchtest?
Ich lese hier höchstens, dass sich einige User die Nutzung eines alternativen OS beim PC Gaming gut vorstellen könnten und teilweise auch wünschen würden.
Aber von einem "Angriff auf MS Windows" habe ich so nichts gelesen, oder ich habe es überlesen.


----------



## maikeru (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Ich finde diesen Plan von Valve verdammt verdammt clever auch wenn sich mir noch lange nicht alles erschlossen hatt.

1. Valve unterstützt und formt ziemlich sicher massiv die Richtung in die sich desktoplinux entwickelt, was auf jedenfall für uns User positiv ist, denn wir haben dann alternativen für unseren Spielepc.
Ausserdem fördert Konkurrenz bekanntlich den fortschritt (meißtens).

2. Warum Linux?
Auch wenn Linux z.zt auf dem Desktop nur wenige Nutzer hatt, funktioniert es und bietet ein komplettes Grundgerüst das man 1. frei verwenden, 2. aktiv mitgestalten und verbessern kann.

3. Natürlich ist auch das "Offene" wichtig. 
Ein Google verantwortlicher meinte einmal das sich offene Systeme in der Regel durchsetzen, und bezogen auf Android behilt er recht.

Offen bedeutet in diesem Fall wohl:

Hardwarehersteller können mit diesem Konzept (Steam - OS/BOX ) ohne Lizenzkosten individuelle Konfigurationen erstellen.

Nutzer wird eine Masse neuer Konsumergeräte bereitstehen aus der sie wählen können und mit denen sie zumindest großteils Machen können was sie wollen.

Entwickler können sich theoretisch austoben nach belieben. Je nach Anwendung oder Vorlieben könnten sie sogar damit Kernelmodule nachladen für exotisches Zubehör oder neue Funktionen.
Natürlich sind Entwickler faul/kostenoptimiert und werden großteils die neuen Valve Tools (SDL,Debugger,etc) nutzen.

selbst richtige Windowsonly Nutzer könnten sich wahrscheinlich NE AsusSteamBox kaufen und Win8 draufspielen.

hehe jetzt bin ich einwenig Richtung Steambox abgedriftet


----------



## blackout24 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Deimos schrieb:


> Warum ich Angst habe, hast du eigentlich sehr gut selbst beantwortet. Ich bevorzuge den Feind, den ich kenne. Was Valve an Reglementierungen (Hardware- und Softwareseitig) vorschreiben könnte (und, gemessen an Steam auch wird), stimmt mich nicht unbedingt positiv. Natürlich nicht sofort, sondern schleichend, abhängig von Verbreitung und Akzeptanz.


 
Mit Microsoft welches Windows Sicherheitslücken an die NSA verkauft damit du schön penetriert werden kannst haben die Leute ja auch kein Problem mit. Aber Valve ist natürlich so ein schlimmer Finger. Gut das es das wohlmütige Windows gibt das nur von Gutmenschen entwickelt wird.  Das ist also ein Feind den du kennst und was genau unternimmst du dagegen? Garnix, kannst du als Endkunde ja auch nicht.*** Said To Give Zero Day Exploits To US Government Before It Patches Them | Techdirt[/url]



> With SteamOS, *“openness”* means that the hardware industry can iterate in the living room at a much faster pace than they’ve been able to. Content creators can connect directly to their customers. *Users can alter or replace any part of the software* or hardware *they want.*



Windows Fans sollen sich mal nicht in die Hose machen und so tun, als hätte Gaben sie jetzt nicht mehr lieb. Wer etwas vorraus denkt merkt, dass es keinenfalls dazu gedacht ist in Konkurenz mit Windows Desktop Spielen zu gehen. Valve ist nicht blöd, die wissen das sie alle Platformen brauchen gerade Windows.


----------



## DaStash (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Deimos schrieb:


> Ob Valve mit MS konkurriert oder nicht, ist nur eine Frage des Erfolgs. Bei Steams Nutzerzahlen, deren Firmenakzeptanz unter der Kundschaft und Valves ausgesprochenem wirtschaftlichen Geschick halte ich das nicht für unmöglich.


 
Naja, diese Firmenakzeptanz wird sich aber auch vor allem durch Alternativlosigkeit erkauft. Es gibt nicht wenige Spiele die steam voraussetzen. Wäre dem nicht so würde das mit Sicherheit anders aussehen.  Ich glaube von daher, dass das Kontingent von valve seinen Kunden noch mehr Pflichten/ Vorschriften/ Einschränkungen abzuverlangen äußerst begrenzt ist. Von daher kann es eigentlich nur auf eine co Existenz also zusätzlich hinauslaufen. Und diese ist zumindestens für mich, auf Grund zahlreicher Einschränkungen, nach aktuellem Kenntnisstand, keine Alternative.

MfG


----------



## maikeru (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



DaStash schrieb:


> Naja, diese Firmenakzeptanz wird sich aber auch vor allem durch Alternativlosigkeit erkauft. Es gibt nicht wenige Spiele die steam voraussetzen. Wäre dem nicht so würde das mit Sicherheit anders aussehen.  Ich glaube von daher, *dass das Kontingent von valve seinen Kunden noch mehr Pflichten/ Vorschriften/ Einschränkungen abzuverlangen äußerst begrenzt ist. Von daher kann es eigentlich nur auf eine co Existenz also zusätzlich hinauslaufen*. Und diese ist zumindestens für mich, auf Grund zahlreicher Einschränkungen, nach aktuellem Kenntnisstand, keine Alternative.
> 
> MfG


 
wie kommst du von einen auf das andere?

Ich verstehe den zusammenhang nicht.

Weil Valve den Kunden wenig diktieren kann, ist es keine Alternative.



Aber mal was anderes...

wisst ihr in was ich SteamOs einbauen würde?

In einen Fernseher!

Vorrausgesetzt Valve schafft es Multimediacontent (Musik und Filme abspielen, Tv) in ne gute Ui zu Packen,
und die Möglichkeit Spiele per Stream abzuspielen wäre das legend..... warte.... däär 

Ich persönlich hab inzwischen so eine derbe Abneigung gegen Smarttv´s.
Getestet mit Samsung und Phillips geräten und allesamt für schei**e befunden.
Dumme unintuitive ui, unübersichtlich, ruckelig, mit werbung zugemüllt, etc...

Grüße


----------



## FrozenLayer (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Wüsste auch nicht, wozu man sich eine Gimp-Box oder deren OS holen sollte. Wenn sich irgendwann herausstellt, dass besagtes OS 50%+ schneller ist und mehr Spiele bietet, denke ich darüber nach aber das liegt, wenn überhaupt, in nicht schätzbar weiter Ferne. Und jedes Mal für einzelne Programme neu booten zu müssen geht mal garnicht. 
Wundere mich aber, dass hier noch nicht soviele auf die Barrikaden gegangen sind, wird doch SteamOS stark auf die Cloud setzen.


----------



## maikeru (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Wüsste auch nicht, wozu man sich eine Gimp-Box oder deren OS holen sollte. Wenn sich irgendwann herausstellt, dass besagtes OS 50%+ schneller ist und mehr Spiele bietet, denke ich darüber nach aber das liegt, wenn überhaupt, in nicht schätzbar weiter Ferne. Und jedes Mal für einzelne Programme neu booten zu müssen geht mal garnicht.
> Wundere mich aber, dass hier noch nicht soviele auf die Barrikaden gegangen sind, *wird doch SteamOS stark auf die Cloud setzen.*



wie kommst darauf wegen den Savegames oder was?

das Streaming bezieht sich auf das heimnetz.


----------



## DaStash (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

@Frozen
Wahrscheinlich gibts da so ne Art underdog Bonus oder so. Wenn MS clouden möchte, ist das jedenfalls ganz böse und sowieso von der NSA so gewollt. 

MfG


----------



## Deimos (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Aber Valve ist natürlich so ein schlimmer Finger. Gut das es das wohlmütige Windows gibt das nur von Gutmenschen entwickelt wird.  Das ist also ein Feind den du kennst und was genau unternimmst du dagegen? Garnix, kannst du als Endkunde ja auch nicht.


Nur um das klarzustellen: ich halte von Microsoft nicht mehr und nicht weniger als von Valve, sondern sehe sie beides als das was sie sind. Unternehmungen, die um jeden Preis ihre Zukunft sichern wollen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Naja, diese Firmenakzeptanz wird sich aber auch  vor allem durch Alternativlosigkeit erkauft. Es gibt nicht wenige Spiele  die steam voraussetzen. Wäre dem nicht so würde das mit Sicherheit  anders aussehen.  Ich glaube von daher, dass das Kontingent von valve  seinen Kunden noch mehr Pflichten/ Vorschriften/ Einschränkungen  abzuverlangen äußerst begrenzt ist.


 Meine Rede, bis auf den letzten Satz. Wenn SteamOS - analog Steam - ebenfalls zur Voraussetzung für Spiele wird? Wenn die Steambox ein Erfolg wird - was ich glaube - dürfte die Verbreitung von Steam/SteamOS gewaltig sein.

Die Attraktivität einer "Konsole", die innerhalb gewisser Richtlinien aufrüstbar ist, hat gegenüber den aktuellen Wohnzimmergeräten, zusammen mit dem existierenden Steam-Netzwerk, einen imo nicht ungewichtigen Vorteil. Durch die weite Verbreitung würde Valve nochmals deutlich an Marktmacht gewinnen. Was würde sie - eine entsprechende Verbreitung und besagte Alternativlosigkeit vorausgesetzt - z.B. davon abhalten, einen AAA-Hype-Titel nur noch via Streaming anzubieten? (was ich wirklich keine schöne Vorstellung fände)
Valve hat das Verkaufskonzept von Spielen komplett revolutioniert, warum sollten sie das nicht wieder tun?

Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass da unheimlich viel Spekulation dabei ist und ich vielleicht komplett daneben liege. Auch wenn nicht, kann das sogar eine tolle Lösung sein. Ich sage bloss, das etwas Skepsis manchmal nicht verkehrt ist.


----------



## FrozenLayer (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



maikeru schrieb:


> wie kommst darauf wegen den Savegames oder was?
> 
> das Streaming bezieht sich auf das heimnetz.


Wenn man bedenkt, dass bereits jegliche Konversationen, Hardwaredaten, persönliche Infos wie z.B. Rechnungsdaten und sämtliche Spiele in der Cloud liegen, wird dies mit einem entsprechenden OS wohl nicht rückläufig. Steam ist praktisch die Cloud.


----------



## maikeru (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

@Deimos

wie kommt alle auf Streaming?

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sagte dieser Gabe doch mal in nem Interview (auf Onlive bezogen) das i-netstreaming zwar ganz nett ist, aber zu träge um für Spieler wirklich interessant zu sein.

@frozenlayer

das mit den Daten im Netz ist blöd, aber wir wollen es ja nicht anders, da wir selbst unsere Passwörter inzwischen "synchronisieren" lassen.
auf das bezogen sind Smartphones ja schon wesentlich weiter und imo auch gefählicher.

Grüße


----------



## DarkMo (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Deimos schrieb:


> Die Attraktivität einer "Konsole", die innerhalb gewisser Richtlinien aufrüstbar ist


 naja, dann isses aber keine konsole mehr. das ist ja das hauptfeature von den dingern, das was alle so verzweifeln lässt (technischer stillstand). eben diese statik im aufbau ist es, was die entwicklung so fördert und weshalb auch nach 7 oder 9 jahren (?) noch "aktuelle" games in relativ annehmbarer optik darauf spielbar sind. einerseits, weil die grundlegende hardware bestens bekannt ist, weil man sich fest auf speicher usw festlegen kann und nicht irgendwelche checks einbauen muss (is noch speicher da, hab ich noch nen thread oder oder). würden entwickler für MEINEN (oder genau DEINEN) pc entwickeln, was meinste was für einen speed und was für möglichkeiten du hättest. nachteil wär natürlich, dass es auf den allermeisten anderen pc's sehr viel schlechter oder vllt garnich laufen würde. eben diese dynamik im aufbau von pc's ist ja der große unterschied.

wenn die jetzt also ne aufrüstbare konsole bauen wollen... das is ja dann nix ganzes und nix halbes ^^


----------



## DaStash (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass bereits jegliche Konversationen, Hardwaredaten, persönliche Infos wie z.B. Rechnungsdaten und sämtliche Spiele in der Cloud liegen, wird dies mit einem entsprechenden OS wohl nicht rückläufig. Steam ist praktisch die Cloud.


Erinnert mich irgendwie an die umbrella corporation aus Resident Evil. 

MfG


----------



## Deimos (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



maikeru schrieb:


> @Deimos
> 
> wie kommt alle auf Streaming?
> 
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sagte dieser Gabe doch mal in nem Interview (auf Onlive bezogen) das i-netstreaming zwar ganz nett ist, aber zu träge um für Spieler wirklich interessant zu sein.


Vor einigen Jahren war PC-to-TV-Streaming noch wenig realistisch und zuvor dauernder Onlinezwang. IT ist nicht allzu beständig, zumindest das bisschen, das ich erlebt habe .


----------



## blackout24 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Gerade geht es im Linux Unplugged Podcast um Steam OS. Ein Canonical Mitarbeiter hat wohl den Link zu einem Debian/Ubuntu Repo in dem sich die Pakete für Steam OS befinden. Es beinhaltet auch ein neuen hochgezüchteten NVIDIA Treiber der alles vernichten soll. Valve hat anscheind eng mit NVIDIA zusammen gearbeitet und die Shield Streaming Technology aufgekauft und auch für AMD Karten verfügbar gemacht. Ansonsten scheinen sie aber NVIDIA zu preferieren. Dann scheint das auf der Website zu stimmen.



> In SteamOS, *we have achieved significant performance increases in graphics processing*, and we’re now targeting audio performance and reductions in input latency at the operating system level.



Jupiter Broadcasting LIVE! | Jupiter Broadcasting - Ist noch Live und man kriegt viel zwischen den Show Segmenten mit was später nicht auf Youtube landet.


----------



## maikeru (24. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Das würde sich ja mit diesem Leak/Fake decken


----------



## blackout24 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Game News: Markus "Notch" Persson voices support for Valve and recent Steam announcement | GameDynamo


----------



## AnthraX (25. September 2013)

Deimos schrieb:


> Ob Valve mit MS konkurriert oder nicht, ist nur eine Frage des Erfolgs. Bei Steams Nutzerzahlen, deren Firmenakzeptanz unter der Kundschaft und Valves ausgesprochenem wirtschaftlichen Geschick halte ich das nicht für unmöglich.



Naja eine konkurrenzsituation word nicht dadurch entstehen, weil ein paar "freaks" (nucht abwertend gemeint) meinen das sich das Teil lohnt. Du brauchst eine schnelle hohe marktakzeptanz. Dafür benötigst du den Durchchnittsuser. Horst, 50. Gitta 47 etc. Die holen sich aber auch die comouterbild und installieren jedes programm etc.

@ cook:
Nuja wenn du nun nochmal genau drüber nachdenkst sind das hoheitsgebiete von MS im pc bereich. Da also nicht von einem Angriff sprechen..... 
Wue schon erwähnt, zum scheitern verurteilt. Ich persönlich (damit du nicht wieder hineininterpretierst ich würde das verallgemeinern) gebe dem konzept ca 20 Monate dann wird das alles wieder eingestampft weil der Marktanteil bei unter 1% liegt. So stelle ich mir das (leider) vor. 
Ich habe auf nun über 10 übrigens noch immer nix an der "box" gefunden, was ein anderes Gerät nicht schon viel besser könnte.


----------



## Rizzard (25. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Gerade geht es im Linux Unplugged Podcast um Steam OS. Ein Canonical Mitarbeiter hat wohl den Link zu einem Debian/Ubuntu Repo in dem sich die Pakete für Steam OS befinden. Es beinhaltet auch ein neuen hochgezüchteten NVIDIA Treiber der alles vernichten soll. Valve hat anscheind eng mit NVIDIA zusammen gearbeitet und die Shield Streaming Technology aufgekauft und auch für AMD Karten verfügbar gemacht. Ansonsten scheinen sie aber NVIDIA zu preferieren. Dann scheint das auf der Website zu stimmen.



Würde ja passen. AMD kam bei Wii U/PS4/XBO zum Zug, Nvidia darf dann bei Valve ran.




AnthraX schrieb:


> Nuja wenn du nun nochmal genau drüber  nachdenkst sind das hoheitsgebiete von MS im pc bereich. Da also nicht  von einem Angriff sprechen.....



Mit einem kleinen Gegner legt sich Valve damit jedenfalls nicht an.


----------



## Rolk (25. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Gerade geht es im Linux Unplugged Podcast um Steam OS. Ein Canonical Mitarbeiter hat wohl den Link zu einem Debian/Ubuntu Repo in dem sich die Pakete für Steam OS befinden. Es beinhaltet auch ein neuen hochgezüchteten NVIDIA Treiber der alles vernichten soll. Valve hat anscheind eng mit NVIDIA zusammen gearbeitet und die Shield Streaming Technology aufgekauft und auch für AMD Karten verfügbar gemacht. Ansonsten scheinen sie aber NVIDIA zu preferieren. Dann scheint das auf der Website zu stimmen.


 
Also ich weis nicht recht ob man das glauben sollte. Nvidia selber hatte doch steiff und fest behauptet das die Shield Streaming Technology wegen irgendwelcher Hardwareseitiger Einschränkungen nur auf Kepler Karten möglich wäre. Wie man jetzt schon die Leistung eines neuen Treibers herauslesen will erschliest sich mir auch nicht ganz.


----------



## blackout24 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Angeblicher Leak von der 3ten Ankündigung. Es scheint eine Person im Vordergrund zu stehen, wahrscheinlich eine Spiele Ankündigung wie schon angedeutet bei der Steam OS Seite. Würde viel Sinn machen das ganze mit einem Kracher zu beenden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolk (25. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Eine ganze Liste mit Spieleankündigungen wäre mir lieber.


----------



## blackout24 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Kommt sicher noch:



> Watch for announcements *in the coming weeks* about all the AAA titles coming natively to SteamOS in 2014.



Wenn sie bei den 2 Tagen Abstand zwischen der zweiten und dritten Ankündigung bleiben, sind sie ja schon diese Woche durch. 

Ich glaub ja schon das es Half-Life sein wird, auch wenn man das schon oft gesagt hat. Nirgends hätten sie große Synergie Effekte wie wenn sie nun endlich HL 3 ankündigen und die Source Engine 2. Müssten es ja nur ankündigen mit 2-3 Screenshots nicht mehr....

[Wunschdenken]
Die Sonne die man sieht kann man auch über 2 Ecken mit HL 3 verbinden (wie leider so ziemlich alles ) Sonne -> Sonnenstürme -> Aurora Borealis -> Borelais ist das Schiff was wohl nach dem Ende von Episode 2 der Schauplatz des nächsten HL sein müsste.

Borealis (Aperture Science ship) - Combine OverWiki, the original Half-Life wiki and Portal wiki!

Der Mann kann auch nur Gordon Freeman oder der GMan sein. 
[/Wunschdenken]


----------



## Rizzard (25. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Von den vermuteten 3 Ankündigungen gab es bis jetzt wieviele?
SteamOS und was noch?


----------



## Scalon (25. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

3 Ankündigungen sind Fakt und keine Vermutung (The Steam Universe is Expanding in 2014), bisher nur das OS heute Abend um 19 Uhr kommt die nächste Ankündigung


----------



## Rizzard (25. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Möglicherweise noch SteamTV und das dazu passende SteamTab.


----------



## Rolk (25. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Möglicherweise noch SteamTV und das dazu passende SteamTab.


 
Nein Danke, da sollen sie mir lieber einen HTPC mit vorinstalliertem SteamOS zum streamen zeigen und HL3 ankündigen.


----------



## biosmanager (25. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Der letzte Kreis auf der Livingroom-Seite hat 3 Symbole. Half-Life 3 confirmed!


----------



## Rolk (25. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Meine Vermutung ist ja eher unspektakulär, aber Ankündigung 1 wurde mit einem Kreis dargestellt und hat sich als SteamOS herausgestellt. Die zweite Ankündigung ist ein eingeklammerter Kreis, also könnte die Klammer für die Hardware (Steambox) stehen und der Kreis steht nach wie vor für das SteamOS. Ankündigung 3 wird als Kreis + Kreis dargestellt. Das könnte zwei Systeme darstellen, also wird vielleicht genauer auf das Streamen über 2 Systeme eingegangen.

Vielleicht hat das alles auch gar nichts zu bedeuten und bei Valve lachen sich gerade über die vielen Vermutungen kaputt.


----------



## Rizzard (25. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Am Ende ist nach DREI Ankündigungen wieder kein HL3 dabei, und Valve hat es wieder geschafft zu "verblüffen".


----------



## Two-Face (25. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Meine Vermutung zu der ganzen HL2:E3 bzw. HL3-Farce ist die, dass Valve da nichts mehr bringt, die haben sich über die Jahre mit Steam einen anverdient und tun das auch weiterhein, sodass sie selber wahrscheinlich kaum noch Spiele zu machen brauchen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Die nächste Ankündigung wurde freigeschalten. 
Es geht um *Hardware*!

Man möchte 2014 "verschiedene Steam-Gaming-Maschinen" auf den Markt bringen. (afaik eine eigene + verschiedene von anderen Herstellern) 
Laufen soll das ganze mit SteamOS. (war ja eigentlich klar)

Bei der Hardware möchte man die Nutzer mit einbeziehen. Man kann sich für einen vorerst auf 300 exemplare limitierten Beta-Test bewerben. Sollte man ausgewählt werden, bekommt man gratis einen Prototypen zu Verfügung gestellt. Die Anregungen und Wünsche der Tester sollen in die nächste Version mit einbezogen werden.
Die Hardware soll aufrüstbar und offen gestaltet sein.

Community mit einbeziehen und ein aufrüstbares sowie offenes Systen. Na das höre ich jetzt gern. 


Bilder und Spezifikationen gibts noch keine, sollen aber bald folgen. *freu*
Angeblich ist die Box komplett offen. 
Ein anderes Betriebssystem oder eigene Programme installieren und sogar das basteln eines Roboters sollen damit möglich sein.


----------



## maikeru (25. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

bin echt mal gespannt auf die ersten Roboter


----------



## Rizzard (26. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung zu der ganzen HL2:E3 bzw. HL3-Farce ist die, dass Valve da nichts mehr bringt, die haben sich über die Jahre mit Steam einen anverdient und tun das auch weiterhein, sodass sie selber wahrscheinlich kaum noch Spiele zu machen brauchen.



Den Gedanken hege ich tatsächlich schon länger.
Mir kommt es mittlerweile so vor, als hätte Valve das Thema HL abgeschrieben. Die sind mit ihrer Steam Plattform ganz glücklich, und jetzt wird sich auch noch auf SteamOS und die Steambox konzentiert. Sollte sich das einigermaßen etablieren, wofür müsste Valve sich dann noch mit anderen Dingen beschäftigen?


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (26. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Allgemein find ich es keine schlechte Idee, dass hier Linux verwendet wurde. Auch wenn ich den Vorrednern zustimmen muss, dass vielleicht ein eigenes OS doch ein Stück weit lächerlich ist.
Trotzdem werde ich es ausprobieren!


----------



## elpres (26. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Probieren werden es die meisten hier. Die Frage ist doch nur, welche Argumente das Betriebssystem vorweisen wird, um sich gegen ein "normales" Linux wie Ubuntu durchzusetzen.


----------



## blackout24 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



elpres schrieb:


> Probieren werden es die meisten hier. Die Frage ist doch nur, welche Argumente das Betriebssystem vorweisen wird, um sich gegen ein "normales" Linux wie Ubuntu durchzusetzen.


 
Soll es garnicht, weil beide für komplett verschiedene Zwecke entworfen wurden. Steam OS ist kein Desktop Betriebssystem. Außerdem ist Steam OS sowieso nur ein Ubuntu/Debian das in Steam BigPicture startet.


----------



## DaStash (26. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Also einfach nur eine weitere Konsole? Wenn ja, dann sehe ich wenig Chancen auf Erfolg.

MfG


----------



## blackout24 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



DaStash schrieb:


> Also einfach nur eine weitere Konsole? Wenn ja, dann sehe ich wenig Chancen auf Erfolg.
> 
> MfG


 
Nein. Steam OS ist ein PC Betriebssystem das auf PC Hardware läuft. Du kannst dir natürlich qusi eine Konsole aus PC Hardware bauen. Valve macht das selbst und hat wohl auch schon andere Hersteller überzeugt selbst Steamboxen heraus zubringen, die dann mit Steam OS laufen. Man ist aber nicht gezwungen direkt auf dem HTPC mit Steam OS zu spielen. Man könnte sich für minimales Geld ein HTPC bauen bei dem Steam OS einfach das Spiel von dem bestehendem PC auf den TV streamt. Je nachdem, wieviel sie von dem Quellcode herausgeben wie sie angekündigt haben kann man es vielleicht auch auf ARM portieren. Je nachdem wie anspruchsvoll das aufnehmen und wiedergeben des Stream ist, könnte man es vielleicht auch einfach auf einen Pi flashen und den an den TV anschliessen. Dann hätte man für nen Fuffy den PC/Mac in eine Konsole verwandelt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Soll es garnicht, weil beide für komplett verschiedene Zwecke entworfen wurden. Steam OS ist kein Desktop Betriebssystem. Außerdem ist Steam OS sowieso nur ein Ubuntu/Debian das in Steam BigPicture startet.


 So sieht's aus.

Ich vermute ein Debian. 
Ubuntu baut doch auch auf Debian auf und für die Steam for Linux beta empfehlen sie ja Ubuntu. Außerdem hängt man bei Debian nicht gleich wieder an einer Firma.

In Konkurrenz zueinander stehen sie in keinster Weise.
SteamOS wurde für HTPCs entworfen und ist gut für Bedienung mit einem Controller geeignet. Es ist nur für Unterhaltung im Wohnzimmer.
Debian/Ubuntu sind richtige Desktop Betriebssysteme. Man bedient sie mit Maus und Tastatur. Von Unterhaltung über arbeiten bis zu Server kann man alles machen. Nur das eine oder andere eben nicht bequem von der Couch aus.


----------



## blackout24 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Soweit ich weiß gibt es bei Valve ein Debian Repo was man in Ubuntu oder Debian in seine sources.list eintragen kann für apt. Davon lässt sich quasi dann der "Steam Desktop" installieren mit einem eigenem Plymouth Bootsplash und frisierten NVIDIA Treibern. Diese grafische Umgebung hat dann auch seinen eigenen integrierten Update Manager, sodass man nicht in ein Terminal oder Synaptics muss. Steam OS wird auch sicher direkt mit closed source Treibern ausgeliefert.

Ich hoffe auch, dass sie einfach Debian Testing nehmen. Das hat immerhin einigermaßen aktuelle Pakete. Sich von Canonical abhängig machen ist wirklich keine gute Idee.

http://repo.steampowered.com/hometest/pool/steam/ Hier ist das Repo btw.


----------



## Gast20140625 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Die heutige Veröffentlichung betrifft übrigens einen Controller von Valve.

Bin irgendwie n bisschen enttäuscht. Hätte mit einem richtigen Hammer gerechnet. 
Auch wenn der Controller interessant ist und einige neuen Sachen bietet. Ich persönlich hätte mehr erwartet.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Was denn mehr?


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Nun ist es offiziell - VALVE veröffentlicht ein eigenes Betriebssystem auf Linux-Basis "SteamOS"*

Keine ahnung, aber ich hatte einfach auf eine Steigerung von Veröffentlichung zu Veröffentlichung gehofft.

Erst das OS, (mhh ok, mal sehen wie das so wird) dann die Box (sehr interessant, bin jetzt echt gespannt) und dann eine mega Überraschung. (Wow, unbedingt haben muss) 
Nur weiß ich nicht was das hätte sein sollen. Aber halt mehr als ein Controller.


----------

